# ماذا لو كنتم اغلبية



## red333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

دائما ما يتبادر هذا السؤال الى ذهنى
عندما 
ارى اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون  المسلمين
ماذا لو كان المسيحيون اغلبية  كيف كنتم ستعاملوا الاقلية المسلمة ؟


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*هنعاملكم بالمثل ان شاء الله  


*


----------



## red333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *هنعاملكم بالمثل ان شاء الله  *


 

متاكدة !!!


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لا .... ​


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*كما فعل الصرب في المسلمين ..*


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*او ستتحول مصر الى دولة علمانية كما في الغرب ويتعايش فيها جميع الاديان في سلام .. 
وقد يتحول جزء كبير من الشعب الى ملحدين .. ينكرون وجود الخالق .!
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> ارى اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون المسلمين



بجد !!!!!

هو ده اللى شيفاه بس 

نظرك مش جايب حاجة تانى ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

هنعاملكوا احسن مما عاملتونا اكييييييييييد




> او ستتحول مصر الى دولة علمانية كما في الغرب ويتعايش فيها جميع الاديان في سلام ..
> وقد يتحول جزء كبير من الشعب الى ملحدين .. ينكرون وجود الخالق .!



طب وده حاجة حلوة ولا وحشة من وجهة نظرك يعنى ؟؟


----------



## AdmanTios (3 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> دائما ما يتبادر هذا السؤال الى ذهنى
> عندما
> ارى اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون  المسلمين
> ماذا لو كان المسيحيون اغلبية  كيف كنتم ستعاملوا الاقلية المسلمة ؟



الأخ الفاضل ................... سلام و نعمة رب المجد
ترددت كثيراً في المُداخلة ......... لكن بنعمة رب المجد سأرد علي حضرتك

حتي و لو تخيلت حضرتك بأن هناك اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون المُسلمين
هل رأيت نقد دون المستوي ...... هل رأيت خرافات ..... هل رأيت إيه
نقد دون برهان و دليل موثق في كثير من الأحيان من الأحادث و من القرأن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نصف السؤال الأخر
تكمُن المُشكلة في مرجعية التفكير من خلال تربية و أفكار دينية لدي إخواتُنا
المُسلمين بمعني أن الكثير منهم حينما يتناقش يحاول أولاً في التفكر بأنها
حرب لنُصرة دينة فقط ............... و أيضاً لا يسمح لنفسُه بإستخدام ميزة
التفرد كونيته بشر مُميز عن سائر المخلوقات بنعمة العقل

أخي الفاضل المسيحية ليست معمل تجارب كي ما نبحث هل هي
مُناسبة للأغلبية أو للأقلية إنما لب الأساس هو قدوم السيد المسيح
له المجد من أجل الجميع و لمحبتُه للجميع

الخلاصة هي أن مثل هذه التخيُلات ليست مطروحة بتعاليم مسيحيتُنا

أرجو آلا أكون أثقلت علي حضرتك ............. تقبل مودتي و إحترامي
و أخيراً و ليس آخراً سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل في قلوب جميع الأحباء


----------



## red333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *كما فعل الصرب في المسلمين ..*


 

احترم صراحتك


----------



## red333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هنعاملكوا احسن مما عاملتونا اكييييييييييد
> 
> 
> 
> ممكن تدينى مثل يا تاسونى


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> ممكن تدينى مثل يا تاسونى



ابسط مثااااااال ابسط مثال

مش هنطلع نكفركم فى التلفزيون ولا هنقتلكم بعد ما تخرجوا من صلاة العيد

وهيبقى فيه حرية دينية مش من بدل دينه فاقتلوه


----------



## red333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> الأخ الفاضل ................... سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> ترددت كثيراً في المُداخلة ......... لكن بنعمة رب المجد سأرد علي حضرتك
> 
> حتي و لو تخيلت حضرتك بأن هناك اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون المُسلمين
> ...


 

اولا  اشكر حضرتك على روعة الاسلوب

اما مستوى النقد  فادخل فقط منتدى الحوار الاسلامى لترى  المستوى

اخى الفاضل انا لم اسال عن اذا كانت المسيحية تصلح للاغلبية او لا
ولكن اسال اذا كان المسلمين اقلية بينكم فكيف ستعاملوهم
مع جزيل الاحترام


----------



## red333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ابسط مثااااااال ابسط مثال
> 
> مش هنطلع نكفركم فى التلفزيون ولا هنقتلكم بعد ما تخرجوا من صلاة العيد
> 
> وهيبقى فيه حرية دينية مش من بدل دينه فاقتلوه


 

واذا كان ده حصل منكم وانتم اقلية  !
فهل ما زلت عند وعدك


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> واذا كان ده حصل منكم وانتم اقلية !
> فهل ما زلت عند وعدك



؟؟؟؟؟ حصل مننا

وضحى كده

خرجنا امتى عليكم بلنار وانتم بتصلوا

او هاتيلى فيديو قس مسيحى بيقول المسلمين كفرة تقدرى ؟؟


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب وده حاجة حلوة ولا وحشة من وجهة نظرك يعنى ؟؟



*لأ حاجه وحشه طبعا .. 
انا عندي اني اعيش ف مجتمع يوجد فيه فتنه طائفيه افضل من اني اعيش في دوله علمانيه تحلل الحرام وتبيح الشذوذ .. بل ويسمح للشواذ بكتابة عقد الزواج في الكنيسه !!
قد يختلف معي الكثير لكنه رأيي ويعبر عني انا فقط
*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> لأ حاجه وحشه طبعا ..
> انا عندي اني اعيش ف مجتمع يوجد فيه فتنه طائفيه افضل من اني اعيش في دوله علمانيه تحلل الحرام وتبيح الشذوذ .. بل ويسمح للشواذ بكتابة عقد الزواج في الكنيسه !!
> قد يختلف معي الكثير لكنه رأيي ويعبر عني انا فقط



هههههههههه

عندك تعيش فى بلد فيها فتنة طائفية بس متعش فى بلد فيها علمانية وشواذ والحاد

طب هيا العلمانية جبرتك على حاجة ؟؟

فى حد فى الدول العلمانية يجبر على الالحاد او اجبر على انه يبقى شاذ جاوبنى ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> احترم صراحتك



ده على اساس انه مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا كوينا بتردى على ايه 
دول يا حبيبتى فاكرين ان العلمانية هى الشذوذ و الالحاد ...
سامحونى بس فعلا جهل بين  و عدم ادراك ووعى و قراءة *


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> يا كوينا بتردى على ايه
> دول يا حبيبتى فاكرين ان العلمانية هى الشذوذ و الالحاد ...
> سامحونى بس فعلا جهل بين و عدم ادراك ووعى و قراءة



عندك حق والله

بس الظاهر انهم ميعرفوش ان فى كل الدول الاسلامية فيها شذوذ والحاد

بس احنا شعوب تخاف متخشيش


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*العلمانيه تمحوا الاخلاق والقيم .. وتطبع فظائع الأمور في المجتمع.. *
*بيقولولك "اللي انت عايز تعملو إعملو" ..!! "وكل واحد حر ف نفسو" .. "وحرية شخصية" ..!!*
*اذا تصريح بكل شيء*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> العلمانيه تمحوا الاخلاق والقيم .. وتطبع فظائع الأمور في المجتمع..
> بيقولولك "اللي انت عايز تعملو إعملو" ..!! "وكل واحد حر ف نفسو" .. "وحرية شخصية" ..!!
> اذا تصريح بكل شيء



العلمانية تمحو الاخلاق والقيم ؟؟؟

عشان كده فى بلادنا العربية القيم والاخلاق مقطعين بعضهم

يا جماعة مردتوش حد بيجبركم على حاجة

انت حر ما لم تضر مضايقين نفسكوا ليه


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*


red333 قال:



			[
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


red333 قال:


> *ممكن تدينى مثل يا تاسونى*



*


red333 قال:



			دائما ما يتبادر هذا السؤال الى ذهنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


red333 قال:


> *عندما *​
> *ارى اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون المسلمين*
> 
> *ماذا لو كان المسيحيون اغلبية كيف كنتم ستعاملوا الاقلية المسلمة ؟*​


 
*اذا كنا و نحن اقليه تتبولون من الرعب من تجمعنا و اتحادنا ..فمابالكم لو انقلب الوضع؟؟؟*

*اطمئن عزيزى المسلم ..فاوهام الغدر بكم كاقلية هي اوهامكم و كوابيسكم وحدكم لانها من نتاج الفكر الغادرالعدواني لشريعتكم الظالمة التي صورت لكم انكم تحيون في غابة اما تقتلون الاخرين فيها او يقتلكم الاخرون ...لكن في شريعتنا نصوص صريحة تحدد معاملتنا مع الغرباء اقلية كانوا ام اغلبية :*​




*" ان جاع عدوك (و انت لست حتي عدوى )...فاطعمه".*​ 


*خر 22:21 ولا تضطهد الغريب** ولا تضايقه.لانكم كنتم غرباء في ارض مصر.*

*خر 23:9 ولا تضايق الغريب** فانكم عارفون نفس الغريب**.لانكم كنتم غرباء في ارض مصر.*​




*لا 19:34 كالوطني منكم يكون لكم الغريب** النازل عندكم وتحبه كنفسك لانكم كنتم غرباء في ارض مصر.انا الرب الهكم.*

*لا 24:22 حكم واحد يكون لكم.الغريب** يكون كالوطني.اني انا الرب الهكم.*​




*تث 10:19 فاحبوا الغريب** لانكم كنتم غرباء في ارض مصر.*

*تث 24:17 لا تعوج حكم الغريب** واليتيم ولا تسترهن ثوب الارملة.*
*تث 27:19 ملعون من يعوج حق الغريب** واليتيم والارملة.ويقول جميع الشعب آمين.*​




*زك 7:10 ولا تظلموا الارملة ولا اليتيم ولا الغريب** ولا الفقير ولا يفكر احد منكم شرا على اخيه في قلبكم.*​ 


*ام 3:29 لا تخترع** شرا على صاحبك وهو ساكن لديك آمنا.*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

يا حبيبى يالى بتقول كدة
بلادك العربية الاسلامية الى انت فخور بيها
نسبة الفجور والانحطاط الاخلاقى والاعمال المنافية للاداب رهيبة وعالية جدا
وانت عارف كدة كويس
بس بتوهو نفسكم انها احسن من الانفتاح الاوربى او الغربى عموما
تعملو الحاجة فى الخفاء وتبقو مبسوطين 
وتقولو احنا دولة اسلامية بتقاليد اسلامية
عجبى عليكم​


----------



## tonyturboman (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> ماذا لو كان المسيحيون اغلبية كيف كنتم ستعاملوا الاقلية المسلمة ؟


الاجابة بسيطة خالص
شوف الدول الغربية الراقية المتحضرة تعامل غير المسيحيين ازاى ؟؟
ان كانوا مسلمين او هندوس او اى ديانة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *العلمانيه تمحوا الاخلاق والقيم .. وتطبع فظائع الأمور في المجتمع.. *
> *بيقولولك "اللي انت عايز تعملو إعملو" ..!! "وكل واحد حر ف نفسو" .. "وحرية شخصية" ..!!*
> *اذا تصريح بكل شيء*
> ​



*العلمانيين عندهم أخلاق أكثر منكم بكثيييييييييييير، على الأقل ليسوا منافقين مثلكم. أنتم أكثر أمة منافقة في العالم. كل شيء تقولونه تفعلون عكسه. السعودية وسلطنة عمان والخليج وحده فيه نسبة شذوذ جنسي من الأعلى في العالم كله. هذا وحده يكفي. فلا تزايد على الآخرين، أرجوك.*


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*هل جميع المسيحيين متفقين على هذه العلمانيه ؟؟؟
وان اتفق المسيحيين في مصر على ان تكون مصر دوله علمانية .. هل سيذهب احدكم الى الكنيسه .. ام هذا مرتبط بذهاب المسلمين للمسجد ؟؟؟
او هل ستعمد الام طفلها وتدق الصليب على يده ..وتلبس الفتيات الصليب ؟؟ ام هذا مرتبط بتحجب البنات المسلمات ؟؟

...*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *هل جميع المسيحيين متفقين على هذه العلمانيه ؟؟؟*





Ammon قال:


> *وان اتفق المسيحيين في مصر على ان تكون مصر دوله علمانية .. هل سيذهب احدكم الى الكنيسه .. ام هذا مرتبط بذهاب المسلمين للمسجد ؟؟؟*
> *او هل ستعمد الام طفلها وتدق الصليب على يده ..وتلبس الفتيات الصليب ؟؟ ام هذا مرتبط بتحجب البنات المسلمات ؟؟*
> 
> *...*



*من قال ان العلمانيه ينبغي ان تعني انعدام الدين و القيم غير دين الاسلام ابو المغالطات و عدو كل رقي و كل حريه و كل حق انساني ؟؟؟*​​​


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> **
> 
> 
> ...


*​ههههههههههه .. انت بتهزر اكيد !!
طيب ما قلتليش .. ليه بتتحدوا وتتجمعوا وتتقوقعوا كده معا بعض ؟؟؟


...
 

*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> [/CENTER]





Ammon قال:


> *طيب ما قلتليش .. ليه بتتحدوا وتتجمعوا وتتقوقعوا كده معا بعض ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *...*


*هههههه*​ 
*عشان بنحب نتفرج عليكم و انتو بتتبولوا علي روحكم من الرعب ..*
*و عشان نقدم لكم الدليل الحي الدامغ علي ضعف عقيدتكم و هشاشتها و انعدام ثقتكم فيها و في رسوخها و خوفكم الازلي عليها من الزوال .. عند اول هبة ريح*​


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *من قال ان العلمانيه ينبغي ان تعني انعدام الدين و القيم غير دين الاسلام ابو المغالطات و عدو كل رقي و كل حريه و كل حق انساني ؟؟؟*​



عزيزي السائل ,,
اذهب الى هؤلاء اللذين يدعون الرقي والحرية وسترى انعدام الدين والاخلاق ..
سألت أحد المسيحيين الفرنسيين .. ماذا تعرف عن يسوع .. فـأجابني : "سمعت عنه ولا اعرف الا القليل " وهذا حال كل المسيحيين في فرنسا .. وكذالك اليونان .. وكل من اختار العلمانية ..


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> عزيزي السائل ,,
> اذهب الى هؤلاء اللذين يدعون الرقي والحرية وسترى انعدام الدين والاخلاق ..
> سألت أحد المسيحيين الفرنسيين .. ماذا تعرف عن يسوع .. فـأجابني : "سمعت عنه ولا اعرف الا القليل " وهذا حال كل المسيحيين في فرنسا .. وكذالك اليونان .. وكل من اختار العلمانية



هههههههههه بجد !!!

انا هفرض ان كلامك صحيح مجرد فرض

هل ان شخص معين ميعرفش المسيح يبقى اسمه عنده انحطاط اخلاقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> عزيزي السائل ,,
> اذهب الى هؤلاء اللذين يدعون الرقي والحرية وسترى انعدام الدين والاخلاق ..
> سألت أحد المسيحيين الفرنسيين .. ماذا تعرف عن يسوع .. فـأجابني : "سمعت عنه ولا اعرف الا القليل " وهذا حال كل المسيحيين في فرنسا .. وكذالك اليونان .. وكل من اختار العلمانية ..


*فعلا دين الاسلام ابو المغالطات و قد علمكم انتم المسلمين ان تغالطوا و تغيبوا الحق لكي تثبتوا صحة نظرياتكم العقيمة.*​ 
*يا مغالط ..جعلت من الاستثناء قاعدة و من القاعدة استثناء لتثبت صحة نظريتك العقيمة.*
*اتخلو روسيا من ملايين المؤمنين المسيحيين برغم علمانيتها؟؟؟؟*
*هل عمرك سمعت عن الكنيسة الاورثوذكسية في روسيا و هل تعلم مدي قوتها  و رسوخ ايمان تابعيها برغم علمانية الدولة؟؟؟*​


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هههههه*​
> *عشان بنحب نتفرج عليكم و انتو بتتبولوا علي روحكم من الرعب ..*
> *و عشان نقدم لكم الدليل الحي الدامغ علي ضعف عقيدتكم و هشاشتها و انعدام ثقتكم فيها و في رسوخها و خوفكم الازلي عليها من الزوال .. عند اول هبة ريح*​



*دي نكته والا ايه ؟؟ :99:
:08:
بردو احنا اللي خايفين على عقيدتنا وهشة وانعدام ثقه ؟؟؟ 
عجب عجاب 
بس قوللي .. مش ف الكنيسه بيقولولكم ما تكلموش المسلمين ولا تحتكو بيهم واعملو خلايا مع بعض ..
بيقوللكم كل ده ليه ؟؟ 
علشان خايف عليكم لحسن تأسلمو ..
وبعدين قوللي .. عقيدتنا هشه ازاي وقابلة للزوال والاسلام بينتشر كالنار ف الهشيم في كل انحاء العالم ؟؟؟؟؟
روح فرنسا وروح بلاد **بطليموس وروح روسيا .. وشوف كام واحد بيأسلم ف اليوم ..
بس أوعى يحصللك "تبول لا إرادي" لما تشوف الاسلام :w00t:*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*تخشون من العلمانيه لانكم تعلمون انها ستكون المبيد الحشري الذي سيبيد كل البراغيث و البق الاسلامي من العقول فتنهار بسببها عقيدة الاسلام الهشه اكثر مما هي منهاره و ممزقه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> بس قوللي .. مش ف الكنيسه بيقولولكم ما تكلموش المسلمين ولا تحتكو بيهم واعملو خلايا مع بعض ..
> بيقوللكم كل ده ليه ؟؟



مين اللى قالك الكدب ده

دخلت كنيسة وسمعته بودنك ولا دليلك قالولللللللللوا

بعدين انت عارف كويس مين اللى بيعمل خلايا ولا ايه ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *بس قوللي .. مش ف الكنيسه بيقولولكم ما تكلموش المسلمين ولا تحتكو بيهم واعملو خلايا مع بعض ..*
> *بيقوللكم كل ده ليه ؟؟ *
> *علشان خايف عليكم لحسن تأسلمو ..*


*هههههههه*
*واضح انك افلست و ابتديت تخرف و تالف من دماغك اهه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> وبعدين قوللي .. عقيدتنا هشه ازاي وقابلة للزوال والاسلام بينتشر كالنار ف الهشيم في كل انحاء العالم ؟؟؟؟؟
> روح فرنسا وروح بلاد بطليموس وروح روسيا .. وشوف كام واحد بيأسلم ف اليوم ..
> بس أوعى يحصللك "تبول لا إرادي" لما تشوف الاسلام



وفى الالف يومبا برده بتتحول الى المسيحية

على العموم الكم عمره ما كان المقياس الصح

ولو كان المقياس الصح يبقى احنا اللى هنكسب

احنا الديانة الاكتر عددا و تبعية فى العالم

تقدر تنكر ؟؟؟


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه بجد !!!
> 
> انا هفرض ان كلامك صحيح مجرد فرض
> 
> هل ان شخص معين ميعرفش المسيح يبقى اسمه عنده انحطاط اخلاقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ايه مفهوم الانحطاط الاخلاقي عندك الاول ؟؟
مثلا : هما الزنا عندهم عادي وحريه
بس انا شايفه انحطاط اخلاقي .. :closedeye
هل كلامي غلط ؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تقدر تنكر ؟؟؟


*ههههههه*
*طبعا حا ينكر*
*مالمسلم طول عمره بينكر و من يوم ما اتولد و هو بينكر .*

*و لو قلتي له انه بيعبد صنم و بيطوف حواليه زى عبدة الاوثان ..برضو حاينكر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *هل جميع المسيحيين متفقين على هذه العلمانيه ؟؟؟
> وان اتفق المسيحيين في مصر على ان تكون مصر دوله علمانية .. هل سيذهب احدكم الى الكنيسه .. ام هذا مرتبط بذهاب المسلمين للمسجد ؟؟؟
> او هل ستعمد الام طفلها وتدق الصليب على يده ..وتلبس الفتيات الصليب ؟؟ ام هذا مرتبط بتحجب البنات المسلمات ؟؟
> 
> ...*



*كنت سأكتفى بمتابعة الموضوع اشرافياً ولكن هذه المشاركه الرئعه فتحت شهيتى للدخول معكم ف هذا الحوار
عن جد اضحكتنى و اذهلتنى
هل تعتقد ان ايماننا و معتقداتنا هشه لهذه الدرجه 
هل تراها مرتبطه بما تفعلونه انتم
هل نذهب للكنيسه و نعمد اطفالنا وندق لهم الصليب وووووووو 
فقط لنعدل كفة الميزان ونتشبه بكم
لا يا اخى ادعوك ان تأخذ الامر بجديه اكثر فتبحث عن المسيحيه الحقيقيه التى لا تعلم عنها انت وغيرك
فما تم انباته ف عقلك وريه ع مدى سنين عمرك التى لا اعرف عددها  كلها خاطئه ولا تمت للحقيقه باى صله
اريد ان اسألك بعض الاسئله العابره لك انت ولكل مسلم مشارك ف هذا الموضوع ومن منظورك الاسلامى
اليس الدين هو علاقة انسان بربه ؟؟
اليس الحساب يوم الحساب عندما يقف الانسان امام ربه فيحاسبه عن سيئاته ويجازيه عن حسناته ؟؟
هل عين الاله الاسلامى وكلاء له ع الارض يحاسبون الناس ويجبروهم ع عبادته ؟؟
لماذا يخاف المسلم المتشدد من مجرد طرح فكرة حرية العباده واختيار الدين ؟؟
هل زيادة عدد المسلمين يطمئن نفوسهم ويجعلهم يشعرون انهم الافضل والاصح ؟؟
لماذا عندما يختار مسلم ان يتحول للدين المسيحى تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد وكأن الاسلام فقد ركن من اركانه ؟؟
ولى عوده ..*


----------



## just member (3 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههه
حلو سؤالك
انتم الكم تعاليم وهيك بتتعاملو
لكن دعنى انا احكيلك شيئ صغير عن تعاليمنا
الكتاب المقدس بيحكي احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعينيكم
انتم ليستم بأعداء
ونحنا نحبكم لأجل الوصية
ولاتهاماتكم السخيفة لحالنا ولعنتكم فينا
فا نحنا نباركم وناخد بركة فى كلاكم عنا
بالحقيقة  سؤالك غير واقعى 
وهو مجرد افتراض ليس لة وجود حتى اعطيلك اجابة كاملة 
فقط انت تعلم جيدا ان المسيحية جائي لأجل المحبة والسلام والخير للأرض
اما الاسلام
فأشهد يا تاريخ
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وفى الالف يومبا برده بتتحول الى المسيحية
> 
> على العموم الكم عمره ما كان المقياس الصح
> 
> ...



*
واحنا اكتر ديانة بتنتشر في العالم بإحصائيات المسيحيين
والسبب في كون الديانة المسيحية الأكثر تبعا انها اتت قبل الاسلام بـ2000 سنه
تقدري تنكري ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> ايه مفهوم الانحطاط الاخلاقي عندك الاول ؟؟
> مثلا : هما الزنا عندهم عادي وحريه
> بس انا شايفه انحطاط اخلاقي ..
> هل كلامي غلط ؟؟



المشكلة انك مش فاهم الفرق بين الخطية والجريمة

الزنا حرااااااااااااااام خطييييييييية

لكن مش جريمة بمعنى انك مبتعديش على حرية حد عشان كده يعتبر حرية شخصية

ولعملك القانون ده فى مصر كمان لو الرجل والست مش متجوزين يبقى محدش يقبض عليهم بتهمة الزنا مش خترااااااع هو يعنى


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> ايه مفهوم الانحطاط الاخلاقي عندك الاول ؟؟





Ammon قال:


> مثلا : هما الزنا عندهم عادي وحريه
> بس انا شايفه انحطاط اخلاقي .. :closedeye
> هل كلامي غلط ؟؟


*ما تروح تشوف الزنا العلني في الشوارع و السيارات و المحال التجاريه و عيادات الاطباء في السعوديه المسلمه - ارض نبيك المطهره و مهد الحجيج التي ليس انجس من ربوعها- قبل ما تحدف غيرك بالطوب؟؟؟؟* ​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> واحنا اكتر ديانة بتنتشر في العالم بإحصائيات المسيحيين
> والسبب في كون الديانة المسيحية الأكثر تبعا انها اتت قبل الاسلام بـ2000 سنه
> تقدري تنكري ؟؟؟؟



اه انكرررررر هات الاحصائيا دى وريهانى

انت عندك فيديوهات لناس اسلمت وانا عندى فيديوهات لناس تنصرت

ورينى الاحصائيات

يا سلام على العجاز العلمى

اليهودية جت قبل المسيحية وبرده المسيحية اكتر

كل اللى جيه قبلنا بعدنا احنا الاكترررررررر


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> عزيزي السائل ,,
> اذهب الى هؤلاء اللذين يدعون الرقي والحرية وسترى انعدام الدين والاخلاق ..
> سألت أحد المسيحيين الفرنسيين .. ماذا تعرف عن يسوع .. فـأجابني : "سمعت عنه ولا اعرف الا القليل " وهذا حال كل المسيحيين في فرنسا .. وكذالك اليونان .. وكل من اختار العلمانية ..



*يا اخى لكى يكون هناك مصداقيه لكلامك لا تضرب امثال عن اشخاص 
فمن السهل ان ارد عليك بالمثل واقول لك انى منذ عدة اعوام قابلت شخص بريطانى يدرس الانجليزيه (كورس ) ف احدى محافظات الصعيد ووجدته قد اشهر اسلامه فسألته لماذا ؟؟ 
وكان سؤالى فضولى وليس استنكارى او له غرض اخر
فاجابته ازهلتنى ولكنها لم تصدمنى
قال لى بالحرف الواحد ان الشيخ صاحب المركز التعليمى وفر له اقامه وزوجه وكان الشرط ان يشهر اسلامه وقد كان
يا عزيزى الايمان لا نستطيع قياسه بتصرفات شخص وانا عن نفسى لا اهتم كثيراً بمن اسلم ومن تحول للمسيحيه لانه ف النهايه هو أمر شخصى لا يخص الا صاحبه 
اذا كنا نعطى الانسان حريته ف اختيار دراسته ونوعية اكله واختيار عمله وذوقه ف ارتداء ملابسه لماذا نريد أن نغتصب احقق حقوقه ف ان يختار من يعبد 
وهل الاجبار سيجعله يغير ايمانه ولا سيحول عبادته لشىء سرى بينه وبين ربه ؟؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*بجد الجدع ده " مسلي " و انا بقي قاعد له النهارده*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *واحنا اكتر ديانة بتنتشر في العالم بإحصائيات المسيحيين
> والسبب في كون الديانة المسيحية الأكثر تبعا انها اتت قبل الاسلام بـ2000 سنه
> تقدري تنكري ؟؟؟؟*



*الجراثيم المُعدية تنتشر أسرع من أي دين، فهل هذا معيار لصدقها؟ أليس رسولك الوثني هو القائل بأن الإسلام سيعود غريبا كما جاء غريبا؟

أوروبا منعت بناء المآذن، ومنعت النقاب، وكلما تعرّفت أكثر عليكم وعلى قرفكم ونفاقكم وأفعالكم الشنيعة ستضع قوانين أكثر صرامة. طبعا ستقول لي حرية وما حرية وكأن المسلمون أصبحوا يفهمون ما هي الحرية  وكأن المسيحيين في الشرق ماخدين حقهم في وطنهم المُستعمر (إقرأ كلام إبن تيمية عن حكم بناء الكنائس وترميمها، وفتاوى شيوخكم في معايدة المسيحيين في أعيادهم ثم تعال وناقش)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> دائما ما يتبادر هذا السؤال الى ذهنى
> عندما
> ارى اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون  المسلمين
> ماذا لو كان المسيحيون اغلبية  كيف كنتم ستعاملوا الاقلية المسلمة ؟



*وأعود لصاحب الموضوع لاجيبه بكل بساطه 
لو كنا الاغلبيه لن يكون هناك حكم دينى سيكون هناك قانون يحكم الجميع بلا اى تفرقه
لن يكون هناك حرق مساجد ولا قهر حريات ولا قتل مسلمين امنيين ولا تمييز دينى ولا كراهيه ولا تعدى فكلها امور خارجه عن تعاليمنا ولذلك من سيرتكب من المسيحيين مثل هذه الافعال سيحاكم مثله مثل اى مجرم *


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاخ المسلم الذي يقيس قوة العقيدة بالعدد و الاحصائيات .*
*حالا اضع لك احصائيات " ترعبك " عن مسلمي العالم و عن فجورهم و تدني اخلاقهم اكثر من اي جنس اخر*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *هل جميع المسيحيين متفقين على هذه العلمانيه ؟؟؟
> وان اتفق المسيحيين في مصر على ان تكون مصر دوله علمانية .. هل سيذهب احدكم الى الكنيسه .. ام هذا مرتبط بذهاب المسلمين للمسجد ؟؟؟
> او هل ستعمد الام طفلها وتدق الصليب على يده ..وتلبس الفتيات الصليب ؟؟ ام هذا مرتبط بتحجب البنات المسلمات ؟؟
> 
> ...*



*حبيبي إذهب الى روسيا الملحدة، هل عندك مثال أفضل من روسيا التي حاربت فيها الشيوعية الكنيسة عشرات السنين وقتلت الكهنة ومئات آلاف المسيحيين، إذهب الى قداس يوم الأحد وسترى بنفسك أنّك لن تجد مكانا لتقف في الكنيسة حتّى لأنها ممتلئة بالناس. وأتحداك أن تثبت العكس.

أنتم مرعوبين من العلمانية لأنكم لا تعرفون ما هي العلمانية أصلا  لا تعرفون في الغرب إلا العري والشذوذ والديسكوهات (طبعا ما شاء الله الطلاب المسلمين في الغرب لا يشربون الكحوليات ولا يدخلون الديسكوهات أبداااااااااااااا إسم النبي حارسهم). أنت بنفسك لو ذهبت الى الغرب سيحدث لك كما يحدث لكل شاب مسلم في الغرب، أول يومين يصلّي، بعيدين يتعرّف على "الحرية" ويغوووووووووووص في غابات العهر والدعارة بشكل مقرف لا يفعله أي غربي، ثم يعود الى بلاده طويل اللحية وبجلابية على أساس إنه شيخ محترم  قمة النفاق كالعادة. مثل الإرهابي الذي قُتل قبل مدة في اليمن (أنور العولقي) الذي أمسكته الشرطة في أمريكا مرّة وبصحبته بائعتي هوى (ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله على المسلمين) لكنه عاد وأصبح إرهابيا في القاعدة!!!  قمة النفاق الإسلامي*


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه انكرررررر هات الاحصائيا دى وريهانى
> 
> انت عندك فيديوهات لناس اسلمت وانا عندى فيديوهات لناس تنصرت
> 
> ...



*مش انا اللي بقول كده .. دي احصائيات الفاتيكان .. وغيرها احصائيات كتييير
 ابحثي عنها وها تلاقيها موجوده ع النت
ومنها احصائيه بتقول ان الاسلام ها يكون اكثر ديانة تعدادا في العالم في 2025
وادينا قاعدين مع بعض وها نشوف :t7:
ولو عايزه تتأكدي روحي فرنسا وروسيا وبريطانيا ووووو,,وغيره*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> مش انا اللي بقول كده .. دي احصائيات الفاتيكان .. وغيرها احصائيات كتييير
> ابحثي عنها وها تلاقيها موجوده ع النت
> ومنها احصائيه بتقول ان الاسلام ها يكون اكثر ديانة تعدادا في العالم في 2025
> وادينا قاعدين مع بعض وها نشوف
> ولو عايزه تتأكدي روحي فرنسا وروسيا وبريطانيا ووووو,,وغيره



البينة على من ادعى يا مسلم

هاتلى الاحصائيات الموثقة اللى بتدعيها دى

ومتقولش روحى دورى وهتلاقى والا ممكن اقولك

طب المسيحية اكتر انتشارا ودى احصائية عملها الازهر روح دور وهتلاقى

هههههههههه تصدق فعلا يا استاذ عصام هو مسلى جدا

طب عن اذنكوا يا جماعة خمس دقايق اخطف رجلى لروسيا وفرنسا وجاية مسافة السكة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> دائما ما يتبادر هذا السؤال الى ذهنى
> عندما
> ارى اخوة مسيحين ينتقدون  المسلمين
> ماذا لو كان المسيحيون اغلبية  كيف كنتم ستعاملوا الاقلية المسلمة ؟



*حبيبي إحنا مش لازمنا نكون أغلبية حتى نعاملكم كويس ونحبكم. في وقت من الأوقات، في ما يسمى "الزمن الجميل" كان المسيحي والمسلم من أعز الأصدقاء، كنا نأكل مع بعضنا، وأولادنا يلعبوا مع بعض، وكل يوم الصبح النسوان يجتمعوا ويشربوا القهوة مع بعض وأحمد يصاحب مايكل الخ الخ الخ بكل محبة وإحترام. لكن جاءت "الصحوة الإسلامية" وشيوخ التلفزيون المنافقين الذين يعيشون في الشقق الفخمة ويركبون المرسيدس على حسابكم وأثاروكم علينا. إسأل نفسك سؤال واحد بصدق: "إذا كان الدين لا يجعل الإنسان إنسانا أفضل، يحب الله ونفسه والآخرين، فما الفائدة من هذا الدين؟"*


----------



## jesus_son012 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *
> واحنا اكتر ديانة بتنتشر في العالم بإحصائيات المسيحيين
> والسبب في كون الديانة المسيحية الأكثر تبعا انها اتت قبل الاسلام بـ2000 سنه
> تقدري تنكري ؟؟؟؟*



المسيحية اتت قبل الاسلام ب2000سنة ينعل ابو التاريخ اللى باظ



[YOUTUBE]xd1B-EB3ZVI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5uCfmpliNcI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]k5l2d5UNiO0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qIXCWU2K20g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zp6Zs2UexOM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LroHC2UaT80[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]c1KrO4SQnuI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Uf-8xM-1Aok[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]PqIDSbDcl20[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_-f817PQDGI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BmeXJzl5oPc[/YOUTUBE]

انا بجرب احط الفيديوهات مش اكتر:99:


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا اخى لكى يكون هناك مصداقيه لكلامك لا تضرب امثال عن اشخاص
> فمن السهل ان ارد عليك بالمثل واقول لك انى منذ عدة اعوام قابلت شخص بريطانى يدرس الانجليزيه (كورس ) ف احدى محافظات الصعيد ووجدته قد اشهر اسلامه فسألته لماذا ؟؟
> وكان سؤالى فضولى وليس استنكارى او له غرض اخر
> فاجابته ازهلتنى ولكنها لم تصدمنى
> ...



*انا ما فهمتش اي حاجه من القصه دي .. 
هواا انجليزي ورايح يتعلم كورس انجليزي ف الصعيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
والا مدرس انجليزي بيدرس ف مركز ..؟؟
هي ع العموم قصه لا اصدقها ,..
ومن المعروف ان مفيش حد بيعمل كده الا المبشرين المسيحيين.. 
بيروحوا افريقيا ويبشروا بالفلوس .. تدخل المسيحيه بـ100 دولار :heat:
الله يهديكم لطريق الصواب ..*


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *دي نكته والا ايه ؟؟ :99:
> :08:
> بردو احنا اللي خايفين على عقيدتنا وهشة وانعدام ثقه ؟؟؟
> عجب عجاب
> ...



بجد بجد مسلى 
حلوة اوى خلايا دى 
معلش يا مستر Ammon احب تعمل رهان بينك و بين نفسك لو كنت عرفت المسيحية من اصحابها او من كتابها 
اراهنك ان كل علاقتك بالمسيحية هى الاجابات و الرغى اللى بتسمعه من شيوخك لا عمرك فتحت انجيل ولا دخلت كنيسة ولا قريت كتاب مؤلفه واحد مسيحى ...صح ؟؟!! ولا انا غلطانة؟!!! 

على العموم احتفظ بالاجابة لنفسك بس خليك صريح  مع نفسك 
واحنا عارفين الاجابة مسبقاً 
ربنا يهدى


----------



## jesus_son012 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*بيروحوا افريقيا ويبشروا بالفلوس .. تدخل المسيحيه بـ100 دولار :heat:
الله يهديكم لطريق الصواب ..

ممكن دليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا ما فهمتش اي حاجه من القصه دي ..
> هواا انجليزي ورايح يتعلم كورس انجليزي ف الصعيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> والا مدرس انجليزي بيدرس ف مركز ..؟؟
> هي ع العموم قصه لا اصدقها ,..
> ...



ههههههههههه

يا بنى انت كمان مش فاهم

بتقولك مثلا مثلا ممكن تألفلك قصة

برده مش عايز تجيب الدليل البينة على من ادعى انت مش مسلم ولا ايه ؟؟

اثبت الكلام ده .... انا ممكن اقولك اللى يدخل الاسلام بياخد شقة وعروسة ههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *ومن المعروف ان مفيش حد بيعمل كده الا المبشرين المسيحيين..
> بيروحوا افريقيا ويبشروا بالفلوس .. تدخل المسيحيه بـ100 دولار :heat:*



*طيب وإيه رأيك بالذي كان يغري المسلمين بالنساء والغنائم ليقوموا بالغزوات؟ هذا غير الخمر في الجنة والغلمان المخلدون (الذين لا ينزفون) وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت أيمانكم و و و؟ مش دي رشوة؟  *


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2011)

انا حاسة ان الموضوع بعد عن غرضه الرئيسى 
خلينا نقولوا لو كنا اغلبية كنا هنمل ايه 

انا شايفة اننا نعاملهم بالمثل زى ما قلت فى الاول يعنى لا اكتر ولا اقل يدوب نحرق كام جامع على شوية كلام فى التليفزيون متنقى على ازعاج ميكروفونات و حبة حاجات من دى بقى 
و الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام و كفى بها نعمة 


+++++++
الرحمة من عندك يا رب الواحد هيخرج من شعوره


----------



## jesus_son012 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=110401Ammon
انت هتحضر الفيديوهات ولا النت ضعيف عندك هههههههههههههه
وبالنسبة للخت تاسونى كوينا عيزاش ونس فى الطريق؟؟؟؟:smi420:


على العموم ردا على سؤالك (اللى فى عنوان الموضوع)
قريب جدا هنكونوا اغلبية بس لو شلتوا سكين الردة من على المسلمين 
بالنسبة للمعالمة هنعملكم زى المسيحين واكتر 


> *44*. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ  لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا  إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ  وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ
> *45*. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ  الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
> *46*. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
> *47*. وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟
> *48*. فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.



سلام ونعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *انا ما فهمتش اي حاجه من القصه دي ..
> هواا انجليزي ورايح يتعلم كورس انجليزي ف الصعيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> والا مدرس انجليزي بيدرس ف مركز ..؟؟
> هي ع العموم قصه لا اصدقها ,..
> ...



*نتكلم بالعربى يمكن تفهم:heat:
هو كان مدرس ف مركز الطيب بالاقصر لتعليم اللغه الانجليزيه
ومن الادب انك لما اتشترك ف اى حوار متكدبش اللى بيكلمك 
ولو كنت اخدت بالك من كلامى انا برد ع مثالك بمثال تانى 
والفايده اننا مش هنحكم ع دين بتصرفات شخص واتجاهاته 
يا رب تكون وصلت
يهدى كل من يحتاج للهدايه قول امين ld:*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> خلينا نقولوا لو كنا اغلبية كنا هنمل ايه


*طب ماهو احنا فعلا اغلبيه علي مستوى العالم و النتيجه هي كالاتي :*
*حرية المسلمين في اقامة دور عبادتهم و ممارسة شعائر ديانتهم (برغم وثنيتها ) في دول الغرب المسيحي*
*عدم حرمان المسلمين من اي حق للمواطن الامريكي او الاوروبي و النتيجه قاده للجيش مسلمين و اعضاء كونجرس مسلمين و اعضاء برلمان مسلمين و لا تمييز بينهم و بين المسيحيين ابناء البلاد الاصليين من اي نوع.*
*هل هناك معامله احسن من هذه من قبل الاغلبية المسيحية يمكن ان يحلم بها المسلمين الجاحدين ناكري الفضل؟؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا بنى انت كمان مش فاهم
> 
> ...



*لا يا كوينا بقى القصه حقيقيه واللى عاوز يتأكد يروح يسأل :99:*


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*مين يتخيل اننا ارحام وكلنا اولاد ادم
واحنا المصريين 90% مننا نفس العرق ..*
*ع العموم عيسى عليه السلام ها ينزل وها يروح يصللي ف الحرم ف مكة المكرمه*

*{ فَسَتَذْكُرُونَ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ }*

=))


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *ع العموم عيسى عليه السلام ها ينزل وها يروح يصللي ف الحرم ف مكة المكرمه
> 
> { فَسَتَذْكُرُونَ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ }
> 
> =))*


*

إن شاء الله سنصلي كلنا في مكة يوما ما، عندما يرتفع صليب الرب عاليا فيها، وإن شاء الله ستكون أنت أول أسقف مسيحي لمكة *


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*



ع العموم عيسى عليه السلام ها ينزل وها يروح يصللي ف الحرم ف مكة المكرمه

{ فَسَتَذْكُرُونَ مَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ }

أنقر للتوسيع...

تقصد الحدوته الحمضانه بتاعة كسر الصليب و قتل الخنزير و شويه و عمله ساندوتشات شاورمه لياكلها المسلمين ؟؟؟
و لا تهز شعره في رؤوسنا​​​*​


----------



## Ammon (3 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *إن شاء الله سنصلي كلنا في مكة يوما ما، عندما يرتفع صليب الرب عاليا فيها، وإن شاء الله ستكون أنت أول أسقف مسيحي لمكة *


*
انا هأتبع عيسى عليه السلام ..
لكن انا متأكد انو ها يقول كما قال الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع
((اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الاسلام دينا))
وها نصللي كلنا ورا عيسى عليه السلام بعد ما يبان طريق الصواب
واتمنى انك تبقى انت احد شيوخ الحرم ..*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *واتمنى انك تبقى انت احد شيوخ الحرم ..*



*هههههههههه طيب ماشي يا طيب، تحت أمرك *


----------



## jesus_son012 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *
> 
> واتمنى انك تبقى انت احد شيوخ الحرم ..*



هيا ناقصة شيوخ ما هم على قفا من يشيل


----------



## Critic (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *العلمانيه تمحوا الاخلاق والقيم .. وتطبع فظائع الأمور في المجتمع.. *
> 
> *بيقولولك "اللي انت عايز تعملو إعملو" ..!! "وكل واحد حر ف نفسو" .. "وحرية شخصية" ..!!*
> *اذا تصريح بكل شيء*​


و هو انت على خلق علشان فيه اجبار وقيود ؟!
بئس تلك الاخلاق ان كان منبعها غياب الحرية !
المشكلة ان كل واحد مسلم سمع من الشيوخ الجهلة ان العلمانية تعنى غياب الاخلاق !
اطمئن يا زميل فالبلاد العربية لا تحتاج للعلمانية كى ينتشر فيها الرزائل !!!


----------



## bob (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا لسه شايف الموضوع ده و حقول راي
انا بقي لو كنا اكتر كنت جمعت كل المسلمين كلهم في مكان واحد و بعد كده 
حديهم عظة عن المحبة اللي بيفتقدونها في معاملتهم
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

لو كنا احنا الاغلبيه
كنت عرفت ايه هو معني السلام الحقيقي اللي ساكن قلوبنا
كنت عيشت حياتك في امان وامن بدون خوف من بكره
كنت عرفت معني الحب والمحبه
وفهمت معني الايه اللي بتقول
وأما أنا فأقول لكم: _أحبوا أعداءكم_ باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44)

كنت لمست محبه رب المجد وعرفت قوة الايمان بيه وبخلاصه
كنت فهمت قصه الفداء العظيمه
ومعني 
" لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن بيه بل تكون له الحياة الابديه "

كنت عرفت ان الحياه مجرد رحله مؤقته
وان هدفنا هو الحياة الابديه مع مخلصنا نفوسنا

كنت عرفت معني الغفران والتسامح والاعفاء علي من يخطئ اليك
عندما سال بطرس كم مره يغفر الي اخيه الذي يخطئ اليه

واجابه يسوع :
( قال له يسوع : لا أقول لك إلى _سبع مرات_ ، بل إلى _سبعين مرة سبع مرات_) (متى 18 : 21 – 22) . 

وهنا السبعين مره سبع مرات
يشير الي الدوام علي الغفران اي غفران بلا حدود
بمعني انك تسامح من قلبك ومش تفضل تفكر ذنب اخوك وزله

كنت عرفت يعني ايه مسيحيه / مسيحي بجد

كنت عرفت ازاي تشتاق للموت وتفرح بيه وتتنظره بفارغ الصبر

" لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح "


كنت عرفت انت ليه اتخلقت وليه عايش وفين هتروح في النهايه


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا للجهل ، العلمانية غياب للأخلاق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أم الشريعة والسعودية نموذجه الوحيد ؟؟؟؟*

*العلمانية ألا تتدخل في معتقد أحد وليس في أخلاقه .*

*وأنا أفضل العقلانية ، والتي تعني العلمانية مع التمسك بالقومية (أؤمن بالأمة السورية وليس العربية وهي التي سادت فيها حضارات متشابهة : فينقية - آشورية - سريانية إلخ تختلف كلياً مثلاً عن الحضارة القبطية حضارة الأمة المصرية) .*

*ولو كنا أغلبية لكانت جنة*


----------



## antonius (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الى كاتب الموضوع: أنظر الى اثيوبيا التي كانت طوال تاريخها دولة ذات اغلبية مسيحية..وانظر كيف عاملوا فيها امثالك من عبدة الوثن..
او لبنان..التي كانت ذات اغلبية مسيحية حتى منتصف القرن الماضي!! 
الامثلة موجودة! و من اماكن قريبة جغرافيا و مجتمعيا و عقائدياً..!! و لكنّك مُغيّب العقل!! 
انت تريد دولة تقطع الرؤوس, و الايادي, وترجم اجساد النساء, وتسترق البشر, و تأخذ السبايا, و تقتل من يجهر بايمانه بالحق و تركه دين الوثن!! 
تريد دولة تهدم اثار المشركين الفراعنة, تقطع السياحة التي تشكل الدخل القومي الاهم لمصر بمنع الكحول الحرام و ملابس السباحة, دولة يُفرض فيها لبس الخيمة السوداء على كل إناثكم الذين اسماهم نبيّك بالعورات! دولة تُمنع فيها الاغاني المحرّمة و الرقص و الفن و التمثيل الكفري!
تريد دولة, سلطتها التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية تكون بيد اُناس يمثّلون الالهة لا يستطيع احد انتقادهم لانه عندها يحارب الهك ! 
هذا ما تريده انت, تريد ان ترجع بالشعب المصري للوراء لاكثر من الف عام من الزمان..و تريد ان تقتلهم جوعا بشريعتك القذرة المنتهية الصلاحيّة! 
..
انتم بشر مغسولي الادمغة, ليس عندكم دماغ تفكّرون به, مبرمجون على الغباء والتخلّف بتكرار ما يُقال لكمو ترددون دون فهم, حافضين بدون اقتناع حقيقي عن مبادئ عقليّة!! انتم ضحايا مجتمع! ضحايا ايدلوجية بائسة تقوم على القمع!
نحن غلبناكم منذ زمن طويل, قد تعتقد أنت و من مثلك من عبدة الوثن إن الاعداد تهم! و إن الغلبة تكمن بالكثرة, و لكنّي اقول لك, انك على خطأ, نحن غلبناكم وسنضل نغلبكم! بصليب المسيح وقيامته, قام و داس على الخطيّة وغلب الموت, و هكذا نحن نغلب موتكم بحياتنا...خطيّتكم بصليبنا, و هكذا تحقّق وعد الرب اننا سندوس راس الحيّة ويتحقق!
لك سلام...و ادعو الرب ان يرحمك مما انت عليه, و ينوّر عقلك


----------



## red333 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟ حصل مننا
> 
> وضح كده
> 
> ...


 

طبعا يا تاسونى  مش هقولك  زكريا بطرس وقناة الحياة
ومش هقول  رسومات نجيب  ساويرس
ولكن اكيد طبعا فاكرة تصريحات الانبا بشوى ضد القران

اما القتل فطبعا الايام وضحت من كان يقتل ومن كان يطلق النار قبل الثورة
ورغم هذا  فلا اظنك نسيت حادثة ذبح سلوى عادل واولادها

وكل ده من اقلية  --- لسة عند وعدك !


----------



## red333 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> الاجابة بسيطة خالص
> شوف الدول الغربية الراقية المتحضرة تعامل غير المسيحيين ازاى ؟؟
> ان كانوا مسلمين او هندوس او اى ديانة


 
تقصد منع الماذن ذى سويسرا
ولا منع النقاب ذى فرنسا
ولا رسومات مسيئة ذى الدنمارك
ولا حرق قران ذى امريكا
فعلا شىء مبشر


----------



## red333 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلو سؤالك
> انتم الكم تعاليم وهيك بتتعاملو
> لكن دعنى انا احكيلك شيئ صغير عن تعاليمنا
> ...


 

الغرب لديه نفس المبادىء ومع ذلك

منع الماذن ذى سويسرا
ولا منع النقاب ذى فرنسا
ولا رسومات مسيئة ذى الدنمارك
ولا حرق قران ذى امريكا

فهل هذا ما سيحدث


----------



## red333 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا للجهل ، العلمانية غياب للأخلاق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أم الشريعة والسعودية نموذجه الوحيد ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *العلمانية ألا تتدخل في معتقد أحد وليس في أخلاقه .*
> 
> ...


 
الغرب لديه نفس المبادىء ومع ذلك

منع الماذن ذى سويسرا
ولا منع النقاب ذى فرنسا
ولا رسومات مسيئة ذى الدنمارك
ولا حرق قران ذى امريكا


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> طبعا يا تاسونى  مش هقولك  زكريا بطرس وقناة الحياة
> 
> لديكم بدل القناه عشرات
> وتبث كلها علي التحريض والقتل والفتنه والكره للمسيحين
> ...



هو انت مقتنع بالكلام دا
فين عقلك يا صاحب العقل 

المجانين في نعيم بجد
رحمتك يارب


----------



## red333 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

antonius قال:


> الى كاتب الموضوع: أنظر الى اثيوبيا التي كانت طوال تاريخها دولة ذات اغلبية مسيحية..وانظر كيف عاملوا فيها امثالك من عبدة الوثن..
> او لبنان..التي كانت ذات اغلبية مسيحية حتى منتصف القرن الماضي!!
> الامثلة موجودة! و من اماكن قريبة جغرافيا و مجتمعيا و عقائدياً..!! و لكنّك مُغيّب العقل!!
> انت تريد دولة تقطع الرؤوس, و الايادي, وترجم اجساد النساء, وتسترق البشر, و تأخذ السبايا, و تقتل من يجهر بايمانه بالحق و تركه دين الوثن!!
> ...


 
ما هذه الخيالات المشوهة
اى اثيوبيا تقصد
تلك التى ثلث ارضها عبارة عن ارض مسلمة محتلة
وهى هضبة الاوجادين وشعبها المسلم وبها منابع للنيل
اثيوبيا التى تقف ككلب حراسة لامريكا لكى تمنع اى حكومة اسلامية فى الصومال

ثم تاتى الى لبنان
وهل نسيت ما فعلته الكتائب المسيحية بمجرد دخول اسرائيل لبنان
صبرا وشتيلا حتى الغرب يشمئز منها
لا اعلم ماهى بلدك ولكن يبدو انها العراق او سوريا
فى العراق وبعد دخول المنقذ الامريكى  كانت روؤس  المسيحين اول من سحق
اما سوريا فاول المتعلقين ببشار هم المسيحين
وتكمل خيلاتك المشوهة بقطع الروؤس  
الا ترى فى كم مكان فى العالم قطعت وتقطع  روؤس المسلمين


----------



## jesus_son012 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا يا تاسونى  مش هقولك  زكريا بطرس وقناة الحياة

يا راجل عيب عليك هو حوار صريح حول الاسلام يبقى بيكفركم 
ممكن تجبيلى ابونا زكريا بطرس وهو بيقول عليكم كفرة
ومش هقول  رسومات نجيب  ساويرس
عيب عليك دا كان ناقلها من موقع سعودى بس انت اللى عايز تقفل دماغك

ولكن اكيد طبعا فاكرة تصريحات الانبا بشوى ضد القران

الصراحة مفاكرهاش ممكن تجبهالى

اما القتل فطبعا الايام وضحت من كان يقتل ومن كان يطلق النار قبل الثورة
صح الايام وضحت صول المقطم ابو قرقاص امبابة بنى احمد الغربية وغيره وغيره 
ورغم هذا  فلا اظنك نسيت حادثة ذبح سلوى عادل واولادها
لا منستهاش بس ياريت تنتظر الحكم والمحكمة والمتهم برئ حتى تثبت ادانته 

وكل ده من اقلية  --- لسة عند وعدك !

منع الماذن ذى سويسرا
هاتى سويسرى ابا عن جدا مسلم مش جابها بالزواج وانا اكتبلك مقال ادين فيه سويسراااااااااا
ولا منع النقاب ذى فرنسا
يعنى هو الحجاب مش بيكفى للحشمة اللى بيغطى وجهه هو من يخاف من القانون

ولا رسومات مسيئة ذى الدنمارك
الرسومات عملتها صحيفة مش الدولة 

ولا حرق قران ذى امريكا

اللى حرق القران القس تيرى جونز مش امريكا بحكومتها بمؤسساتها

الهم والباقى على السعودية على عملته فى شيعة البحرين دولة بحالها
[YOUTUBE]l5foDSHo79k[/YOUTUBE]

واللى بتعمله ايران فى القرأن 
[YOUTUBE]3s8FuGzniKE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Zv4r_zKVTVo[/YOUTUBE]
واضطهاد السنة فى ايران واضطهادهم من حكومة الشيعة فى العراق


----------



## red333 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اذا كنا و نحن اقليه تتبولون من الرعب من تجمعنا و اتحادنا ..فمابالكم لو انقلب الوضع؟؟؟*​
> *اطمئن عزيزى المسلم ..فاوهام الغدر بكم كاقلية هي اوهامكم و كوابيسكم وحدكم لانها من نتاج الفكر الغادرالعدواني لشريعتكم الظالمة التي صورت لكم انكم تحيون في غابة اما تقتلون الاخرين فيها او يقتلكم الاخرون ...لكن في شريعتنا نصوص صريحة تحدد معاملتنا مع الغرباء اقلية كانوا ام اغلبية :*​
> 
> 
> ...


*

هذا ليس اتحاد يا عصام  هذا يسمى تقوقع ورد الفعل اتجاهه هو الاستغراب او الشفقة على من صنع سجن لنفسه
اما الاتحاد يكون فى وجه عدو ونحن لا نعتبركم عدو ولا نتبول  على انفسنا من الرعب امام اعداءنا
لاننا كنا نلقى بانفسنا امام  الدبابات والمصفحات 
فى الوقت الذى كنت انت تجلس فى منزلك بلامر المباشر
فمسالة الرعب هذه قد تجدها فى افلام ميل جيبسون  يا بريف هارت
اما  لو كنا حقا نرتعب منكم  وانتم اقلية  فانت قمت بالرد على نفسك  فما بالك لو اغلبية
ولن تكون تلك الايات التى وضعتها قيمة*


----------



## red333 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وأعود لصاحب الموضوع لاجيبه بكل بساطه *
> *لو كنا الاغلبيه لن يكون هناك حكم دينى سيكون هناك قانون يحكم الجميع بلا اى تفرقه*
> *لن يكون هناك حرق مساجد ولا قهر حريات ولا قتل مسلمين امنيين ولا تمييز دينى ولا كراهيه ولا تعدى فكلها امور خارجه عن تعاليمنا ولذلك من سيرتكب من المسيحيين مثل هذه الافعال سيحاكم مثله مثل اى مجرم *


 

كلمات رائعة يا استاذة دونا
ما رايك فى الحرب على الانبا مكسيموس
ما رايك فى حرق كتب الاب متى المسكين
عفوا سيدتى 
امواج الكلمات البراقة دائما تتحطم على صخرة الواقع
 انتم لا تقبلون اختلاف داخل المسيحية فكيف تقبلون اختلاف معها


----------



## AdmanTios (4 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> اولا  اشكر حضرتك على روعة الاسلوب
> 
> اما مستوى النقد  فادخل فقط منتدى الحوار الاسلامى لترى  المستوى
> 
> ...



الأخ الفاضل .............. سلام و نعمة رب المجد مُجدداً

عن ضعفي بالكاد لا أحكم علي مستوي الحوار
خاصة فيما يتدني منُه بالمنتديات خاصة بالمُنتديات الإسلامية
لسبب بسيط جداً أن الموضوع هو عبارة عن شخصية تمتلك
لوحة مفاتيح و شاشة فقط

هل تعتقد بأن هناك عاقل يوافق التندي في لغة الحوار
لكن مع الأسف في معظم الأحيان حينما لا يتوافق
المُحاور مع الردود علي الشُبهات يتدني المستوي
للسباب و اللعنات و التكفير و ............... و .................. و ............. هناك الكثير
لضعفي من الزمن مدة ليست بالقصيرة أبداً

إنما قليلون ممن يتحاورون بأدب و يتناقشون بالحوار و أدب الحوار

تعقيب بسيط عن الجزئية الأخري لسؤالك ( لكن اسال اذا كان المسلمين اقلية بينكم فكيف ستعاملوهم )

مُجدداً أخي الفاضل بطريقة أخري
ليس لدينا خلفية بتعاليم مسيحيتُنا للتعامُل مع الغير مسيحي من الأساس
إنما تكمُن العقيدة في أنها من أجل كل بل جميع هؤلاء

فكيف تتخيل حضرتك نظرة تعاليم المسيحية و بالتبعية نظرتُنا نحن المسيحيين للغير ؟؟؟؟

أأسف أخي الفاضل في إقتباس لا أود كثيراً ذكرُه
بأن حينما يقوم بعض الأخوة الأفاضل بتكفيرنا و وصفنا نحن بالكفرة
يكون بالتبعية راجع لنشئتُه و تربيتُه التي ترعرع و نشأ عليها

إنما ليس لدينا من الأساس هذه النظرة حتي يكون لنا فكر في التعامل مع الأقلية

السيد المسيح جاء من أجل محبتُه للجميع و من أجل نوال الخلاص للجميع

أخيراً و ليس آخراً ...................... سلام رب المجد الذي يفوق كل تصور يملاء قلوب الجميع

تقبل مودتي و إحترامي


----------



## jesus_son012 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ما رايك فى الحرب على الانبا مكسيموس

ده مهرطق واحنا حاربناه بالفكر وبالقلم  مش بالسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااح وقتلنا اللى اتبعه
ما رايك فى حرق كتب الاب متى المسكين
معلش ممكن دليل على دى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أكتوبر 2011)

> طبعا يا تاسونى مش هقولك زكريا بطرس وقناة الحياة
> ومش هقول رسومات نجيب ساويرس
> ولكن اكيد طبعا فاكرة تصريحات الانبا بشوى ضد القران
> 
> ...



يا حبيبتى زكريا بطرس بيقول حقاااااايق حقااااايق ومبيغلطش فى حد

رسومات نجيب ساويرس اللى كانت فى موقع سعودى من 2008 لكن لما حطها ساويرس بقى جريمة

اظن تصريحات ابونا بيشوى كانت متماشية مع تصريحات العوا ولا ايه رايك

هههههههههه بردهخ مشكلتك مشعارفة الفرق بين تصرف الاشخاص والعقيدة

احنا مفيش فى المسيحية من بدل دينه فاقتلوا يعنى اللى يعمل كده خاااارج عن العقيدة المسيحية

يارب يارب تكون فهمتى اصلا


----------



## Ammon (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*انتو يا جماعه شايفين ايه الحل ف الصراع الديني والفتنة الطائفية دي ؟؟
ان المسلمين يتمسحوا ((يبقو مسيحيين يعني)) والا المسيحيين يتأسلمو والا نلحد كلنا؟؟؟
انا زعلان أوي من اللي بشوفو ف بلدي ده ( 
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

> انتم لا تقبلون اختلاف داخل المسيحية فكيف تقبلون اختلاف معها



*على أساس أنكم أنتم والشيعة سمن على عسل مثلا؟؟ إقرأ التاريخ جيدا يا حبيب قلبي، مات رسولك الوثني من هنا، وبدأتم تشربون من دماء بعضكم من هنا، ومش أي حد، لاااااااااااااااااااا، ده أئمة المسلمين نفسهم وعائشة أمكم ومن والاها، يعني على أعلى مستوى  تفضّل (فقط عيّنة بسيطة لأخلاق المسلمين في الحوار مع بعضهم):

[YOUTUBE]onUXqkGEKMU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EQJWkEOObHE[/YOUTUBE]

سمعت شيخك ومعلمك الزغبي بيقول إيه؟ الشيطان على شرف أكثر من أئمتكم!!!  سامعين يا شيعة قبول السنة للإختلاف؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *انتو يا جماعه شايفين ايه الحل ف الصراع الديني والفتنة الطائفية دي ؟؟
> ان المسلمين يتمسحوا ((يبقو مسيحيين يعني)) والا المسيحيين يتأسلمو والا نلحد كلنا؟؟؟
> انا زعلان أوي من اللي بشوفو ف بلدي ده (
> *​



*مفيش حد عندنا عاوز صراع ولا فتنة، إحنا عاوزين فقط نعيش بكرامة في أوطاننا. الدين لله، والوطن للجميع، هذا هو الحل. لا مسلم يسود على مسيحي، ولا مسيحي يسود على مسلم، القانون فقط هو من يجب أن يسود على الجميع، مسلمين ومسيحيين.*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤالك ماهو الا نوع من الاسقاط*
*اسقاط ما بداخلك من تفرقة في معاملتك للأغلبية والأقلية*

*احب اقولك*
*سواء اغلبية او أقلية احنا بنحب كل البشر*
*بمختلف اجناسهم والوانهم*
*زي ماربنا بيحب الكل وعايز الكل*

*مبيفرقش معانا اغلبية ولا اقلية*
*بس عشان انت الموضوع يفرق معاك*
*وصوتك بيعلى وتكون ارهابي وانت اكترية*
*وصوتك بيخفى زي الارانب وتكون قطة وانت اقلية*
*فجيت هنا وسألت*

​


----------



## tonyturboman (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *دي نكته والا ايه ؟؟ :99:*





Ammon قال:


> *:08:*
> *بردو احنا اللي خايفين على عقيدتنا وهشة وانعدام ثقه ؟؟؟ *
> *عجب عجاب *
> *بس قوللي .. مش ف الكنيسه بيقولولكم ما تكلموش المسلمين ولا تحتكو بيهم واعملو خلايا مع بعض ..*
> ...


لا طبعا 
علشان خايفين علينا من غدركم اللى  بيمشى فى عروقكم بدل الدم
علشان مبدأكم القذر :الغاية تبرر الوسيلة
المبدأ اللى يخلى الصديقة تغدر بصديقتها وتسهل اغتصابها لأسلمتها
المبدأ اللى يخلى الصديق يغدر بصديقه ويمضيه على شيكات ثم يعرض عليه الاسلام لخروجه من القضية


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*طب ولية دايماً بتبصوا تحت رجليكم .... مش عارف دية طبيعتكم كمسلمين ولا كعرب *

*بصوا للدول المدنية التي يسكنها أغلبية مسيحية .... ولتنظروا وضع المسلمين فيها *
*وقارنوا وأحكموا .... وقرروا*
*فأنتم كمسلمين تأخذون حقوقكم في هذه الدول أكثر مما تأخذون في دولكم العربية المسلمة المتخلفة*
*مع أن المسيحين أغلبية وأصحاب بلد ومحترمين *
*ده حتي في الدولة المسيحية الوحيدة في العالم -إنجلترا- تأخذون حقوقكم علي أكمل وجه *
*وليس كما نري في الدول المتخلفة العربية الأسلامية وهي تعامل أهل الذمة وغير المسلمين*

*بجد بجد .... أنتوا بتصعبوا عليا .....*​


----------



## tonyturboman (4 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> تقصد منع الماذن ذى سويسرا





red333 قال:


> ولا منع النقاب ذى فرنسا
> ولا رسومات مسيئة ذى الدنمارك
> ولا حرق قران ذى امريكا
> فعلا شىء مبشر



كل هذا لا يعنى اضطهاد وكراهية
ان عرفت الاسباب وفكرت بها بموضوعية ورقى سوف تتأكد من صحة كلامى
النقاب منع فى الجامعة المصرية فهل معنى ذلك ان مصر تضطهد المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا بل لأن النقاب اسهل وسيلة للجريمة (للمزيد)
اما عن الرسومات المسيئة فهناك الكثييييير من الرسومات المسيئة للسيد المسيح ولم يحاسبهم احد لأن هناك شئ اسمه حرية التعبير عن الرأى
اما عن منع المآذن فى سويسرا فهو نتيجة تصويت وليس قرار حكومى واقرأ ماذا قالت وزيرة خارجية سويسرا بعد النتيجة : (وحرصت الوزيرة على تأكيد أن «هذا التصويت لا يغير في شيء أهداف السياسة الخارجية لسويسرا التي تقيم علاقات وثيقة في المستويات الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية مع البلدان الإسلامية».
منعوا المآذن فقط ولم يهدموا او يحرقوا او يفجروا او يكفروا
منعوا المآذن فقط بعد سنيييييييييييييين طويلة مقترنة كلمة الاسلام بلأعمال الارهابية التى تطلقون عليها الاستشهادية


----------



## antonius (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> ما هذه الخيالات المشوهة
> اى اثيوبيا تقصد
> تلك التى ثلث ارضها عبارة عن ارض مسلمة محتلة
> وهى هضبة الاوجادين وشعبها المسلم وبها منابع للنيل


فعلاً قوم ناكرين للجميل مزوّرين للتاريخ انتم يا عبدة الاحجار الوثنية..
ارض مسلمة محتلّة؟ اثيويبا التي استقبلت رسولك و مسلميه!! و حتّى يومنا يعيش فيها المسلمون ولم يؤذيهم يوما احد..بل هم الذين يعتدون على الكنائس كل فترة...
فعلا انت مغسول المخ و عديم التفكير! حثالة الافكار و العقول!!



> اثيوبيا التى تقف ككلب حراسة لامريكا لكى تمنع اى حكومة اسلامية فى الصومال


سأعبّر لك هذه, و اعتبرك جاهلاً...ليس لسبب غير احتراما لارواح مئات الوف القتلى الابرياء الذين سقطوا على يد حركة الشباب الاسلامية الوثنية في الصومال المسكينة..



> ثم تاتى الى لبنان
> وهل نسيت ما فعلته الكتائب المسيحية بمجرد دخول اسرائيل لبنان
> صبرا وشتيلا حتى الغرب يشمئز منها


ما هذا المثال الاهبل؟؟ تتكلّم وكان المسلمين لم يذبحوا الوف المسيحيين المساكين في بيوتهم!! 
بعدين هل هناك حمار ياخذ حربا اهلية كمثال؟؟ 
سا فتى كفاك عيشاً في الوهم! استيقظ من غيبوبتك!! 
عيب!


> لا اعلم ماهى بلدك ولكن يبدو انها العراق او سوريا
> فى العراق وبعد دخول المنقذ الامريكى كانت روؤس المسيحين اول من سحق


نعم, اخوتك المسلمون الذي تريد حكمهم, فجروا كنيستي وقتلوا القس راعيها...و هجّروني من بلدي..
فهمت اين تكمن القذارة؟


> وتكمل خيلاتك المشوهة بقطع الروؤس


طبعا يسهل الكلام عند غبي لم يرى شيئا بعينه! نحن راينا الذبح يا مُغيّب!! بام عيني رايت الرؤوس مقطوعة, و الجثث مرميّة...
انت الذي تعيش في اوهام! و ليس انا!


----------



## red333 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *على أساس أنكم أنتم والشيعة سمن على عسل مثلا؟؟ إقرأ التاريخ جيدا يا حبيب قلبي، مات رسولك الوثني من هنا، وبدأتم تشربون من دماء بعضكم من هنا، ومش أي حد، لاااااااااااااااااااا، ده أئمة المسلمين نفسهم وعائشة أمكم ومن والاها، يعني على أعلى مستوى  تفضّل (فقط عيّنة بسيطة لأخلاق المسلمين في الحوار مع بعضهم):*
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]onUXqkGEKMU[/YOUTUBE]*
> 
> ...


 

لا تنتزع سطر  من مشاركة وترد عليه
تجرا  ورد على المشاركة كاملة


----------



## red333 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *سؤالك ماهو الا نوع من الاسقاط*​
> *اسقاط ما بداخلك من تفرقة في معاملتك للأغلبية والأقلية*​
> *احب اقولك*
> *سواء اغلبية او أقلية احنا بنحب كل البشر*
> ...


 
ليس اسقاط يا عزيزى وانما واقع 
واقع انكم لا تكفون عن الشكوى  من ان المسلمين الاغلبية  يتهضون ويظلمون الاقلية المسيحية ( الا تقولون هذا )
فكان السؤال  اذا كنتم اغلبية  فكيف تعاملوننا
فجائت الردود بما ليس له صلة بالواقع وخاصة ردك
*سواء اغلبية او أقلية احنا بنحب كل البشر*
*وانتم زى ما بتحبونا بنحبكم*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> لا تنتزع سطر  من مشاركة وترد عليه
> تجرا  ورد على المشاركة كاملة



*مشاركتك فارغة من المضمون وتتكلم كالعادة بلا دليل (كما في موضوع الكنيسة التي من عظام المسلمين التي فضحت كذبك فيها أمام المنتدى كله من فم شيخ مسلم )

أين دليلك على الكلام؟ تعلّم يا حبيبي لما تتكلم تجيب الدليل، أحسن ما المسيحيين وغير المسيحيين يضحكوا عليك. أين أبحنا دم مكسيموس وغيره؟ أين أحرقنا كتب أبونا اللاهوتي الكبير متى المسكين؟ يمكنك الآن في مصر أن تشتري أي كتاب له. كلامك مجّرد أي كلام وخلاص عاوز تدافع فيه عن الإسلام الورقي المهزوز.

ثم أين ردّك على مداخلتي؟ هل ما يقوله معلّمك وشيخك الزغبي هو ما تسمّيه قبول الآخر أيها "الديمقراطيون"؟؟  على رأي القذافي: عند العرب مش "ديمقراطي" بل "ديمو كراسي" *


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

كما يقول الكتاب : عامل كما تحب أن تُعامل


----------



## Ammon (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*من الاخر كده .. انا مسلم وبقول ان في القليل من المسيحيين اتظلموا ف مصر ..
لكن مش قد المسلمين اللي اتظلمو ف بلاد الارثوذكس ((((( البوسنه والهرسك , الشيشان , القوقاز)))))
احنا ما عملناش مجازر زي ما عملو اخواتكم الصرب ف اخواتنا المسلمين وولا عمرنا ها نعمل كده..
ومش ها نعمل زي ما اخواتكم ف روسيا بيعاملوكم واحنا اقليه
لو ها نقول ان المسيحي بيتظلم ف مصر .. ها اقولكم شتان بين هاذا وذاك .. 
طلعوا شوية غجر فلاحين جهله وحرقوا كنيسه .. لقينا الارثوذكس كللهم طلعوا يصرخوا زي ما نكون عملنا فيهم مجازر البوسنه والهيرسك والشيشان وصبرا وشتيلا والقوقاز وووو ....
انا عايز افهم ليه بس الارثوذكس اللي بيشتكو ؟؟ اومال الكاثوليك والبروستانت ما بيشتكوش ليه ؟؟

يا جماعه والله انا مش موافق على اللي بيعملوه بعض الجهله اللي ف مصر .. انا دمي بيتحرق زيكم لما اسمع خبر حرق كنيسه .. لأن الرسول الكريم ولا عمرو كانت اخلاقه كدا .. رسولنا الكريم زار جاره اليهودي لما مرض اللي كان بيرمي قدام بيته الشوك والقذاره ..
*


----------



## Ammon (5 أكتوبر 2011)

هوا ليه مينفعش اعدل مشاركه ؟ =))
عندي شوية اخطاء املائيه


----------



## red333 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ردودك فى منتهى السطحية بالدليل



antonius قال:


> فعلاً قوم ناكرين للجميل مزوّرين للتاريخ انتم يا عبدة الاحجار الوثنية..
> ارض مسلمة محتلّة؟ اثيويبا التي استقبلت رسولك و مسلميه!! و حتّى يومنا يعيش فيها المسلمون ولم يؤذيهم يوما احد..بل هم الذين يعتدون على الكنائس كل فترة...
> فعلا انت مغسول المخ و عديم التفكير! حثالة الافكار و العقول!!
> وهل عبيد اميركا هؤلاء من استقبل الرسول
> ...


و ايضا من الغباء التحدث عن عدم احتلال اثيوبيا للاوجادين دون ان ترى بعينك  ( سطحية 4 )

من 1و 2 و 3 و4  
على القارىء ان يحكم


----------



## red333 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *مشاركتك فارغة من المضمون وتتكلم كالعادة بلا دليل (كما في موضوع الكنيسة التي من عظام المسلمين التي فضحت كذبك فيها أمام المنتدى كله من فم شيخ مسلم )*
> *واضح انك نسيت هروبك المخزى على الخاص*
> 
> *أين دليلك على الكلام؟ تعلّم يا حبيبي لما تتكلم تجيب الدليل، أحسن ما المسيحيين وغير المسيحيين يضحكوا عليك. أين أبحنا دم مكسيموس وغيره؟ أين أحرقنا كتب أبونا اللاهوتي الكبير متى المسكين؟ يمكنك الآن في مصر أن تشتري أي كتاب له. كلامك مجّرد أي كلام وخلاص عاوز تدافع فيه عن الإسلام الورقي المهزوز.*
> ...


 
*لقاء مكسيموس على قناة الجزيرة  موجود على اليوتيوب ادخل وعيش*


----------



## red333 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الى الاخ صاحب الموضوع ,اعطينى يا سيدى الكريم مثال لدولة اسلامية يمكن اعتبارها دولة من ضمن الدول الانسانية ,اعطينى مثال علشان نمشى عليه كلنا ونخلى حكم الدول كلها حكم اسلامى ,عندك اختيارات كثيرة هل هى الدولة الوهابية الارهابية السعودية ؟ ام دولة طالبان الارهابية فى افغانستان المتقدمة الفتاكة فى العلم والتقدم ,ام حكم الملالى فى ايران الجهبز ؟ ام الحركات الجهادية فى الصومال التى تعتبر من دول العالم الاول ؟*
> *ها ؟ اختار مثال علشان كل الدول حالا هتقلب عليه من كتر التقدم والعلم والانسانية والخير واحترام حقوق الانسان والادمية*


 
انت بتكلمى فى ايه وانا بسال فى ايه
انتم طلعتوا فينا العبر  كاغلبية
طيب لو انتم اغلبية هتعملونا ازاى  كاقلية ---   بس خلاص


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *واضح انك نسيت هروبك المخزى على الخاص*



*والمصحف إنك واحد كذّاب ومدلّس  الرسايل عندك إنشرها، قلتلك روح لقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية وأنا بنفسي سأجيبك عشان فضيحة جهل أمثالك تكون على العام (والعرض ما زال قائما)، طبعا بعد الفضيحة الأولى التي ضحك عليك فيها المنتدى بأسره  عموما أنا أشفق عليك، ربنا يشفيك.



red333 قال:



لقاء مكسيموس على قناة الجزيرة موجود على اليوتيوب ادخل وعيش

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب أهو مكسيموس عايش ومبسوط وبيطلع على الجزيرة وآخر حلاوة، فين إضطهاده بقة وهدر دمه؟؟؟  فضحت نفسك بنفسك  كوميدي أنت يا رجل 

أين ردك على شيخك وسيدك الزغبي؟ ألست القائل أيها المُدلّس:



red333 قال:



لا تنتزع سطر من مشاركة وترد عليه
تجرا ورد على المشاركة كاملة

أنقر للتوسيع...


*


----------



## red333 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *والمصحف إنك واحد كذّاب ومدلّس  الرسايل عندك إنشرها، قلتلك روح لقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية وأنا بنفسي سأجيبك عشان فضيحة جهل أمثالك تكون على العام (والعرض ما زال قائما)، طبعا بعد الفضيحة الأولى التي ضحك عليك فيها المنتدى بأسره  عموما أنا أشفق عليك، ربنا يشفيك.*
> 
> والمصحف !!!!  صباح الخيييييييير  -- كدة الناس فهمت الى حصل
> 
> ...


 شيعة ايه وزغبى ايه وانا بكلم فى ايه   صباح الخييييير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> ليس اسقاط يا عزيزى وانما واقع



 
واقع بالنسبالك فقط يا اخ " أحمر "
كتابنا بيأمرنا بحب الجميع ، لا قال اغلبية ولا اقلية ولا تفرقة بين وضع و وضع
المحبة مش محتاجة وضع ضعف عشان تٌعطى ، دة فكرك الإسلامي ، انا بديلك محبة سواء كنت اغلبية او اقلية

طبعا صعب ع حد متربي تربيتك ، انو يفهم كلامي او يصدقو ، وانت شايفني دلوقتي بدعي المثالية مش أكتر ....



red333 قال:


> واقع انكم لا تكفون عن الشكوى  من ان المسلمين الاغلبية  يتهضون ويظلمون الاقلية المسيحية ( الا تقولون هذا )
> فكان السؤال  اذا كنتم اغلبية  فكيف تعاملوننا



طبعا بنقول ، وطبعا في اضطهاد
ولو شغلت عقلك لثواني ، فكر في معكوس المقولة دي " فاقد الشيئ لا يعطيه "
بأن ان اللي بيعاني من شيئ لما يتحكم فية أكيد مش هيعملو
لما انا بقول انا بتظلم عشان اقلية ، واجي ف يوم ابأة اغلبية ، تفتكر هخليك تعاني ؟
دة بعيدا عن المحبة وغيره
الموضوع هنا من ناحية دنيوية فقط .....
ولكن هعيد عليك تاني الكلام اللي مستحيل هتفهمو ولا هيلمسك 
انا بحبك حتى وانت مطضهدني وبصليلك ، وكنايسي بتعمل ايام كاملة لأمثالك صلاة بصراخ ودموع ان ربنا يرجعو لية
فما بالك لما اكون انا متحكم فيك ؟
هضطهدك زيك ؟




red333 قال:


> فجائت الردود بما ليس له صلة بالواقع وخاصة ردك
> *سواء اغلبية او أقلية احنا بنحب كل البشر*
> *وانتم زى ما بتحبونا بنحبكم*



لازم تقول كدة لأن الواقع عندك غير عندي
انت بتتكلم من منظورك اللي بيكره الكل وبيسميني كافر
متكدبش وتقول بحبك ، وان كنت ، فانت حالة نادرة انت واللي زيك .

وقولتلك واقعي غير واقعك
يارب تكون فهمت


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> والمصحف !!!! صباح الخيييييييير -- كدة الناس فهمت الى حصل



*يا عم أنشر الرسائل وريّح دماغك، حتى يبان كذبك أكتر وأكتر.*



red333 قال:


> هو مكسيموس طالع يغنى على الجزيرة ولا ابه



*لا، صوته مش حلو *



red333 قال:


> شيعة ايه وزغبى ايه وانا بكلم فى ايه صباح الخييييير



*ما أنت بتقول المسيحيين لا يقبلو الإختلاف، أبونا متى ومكسيموس حتى لو إختلف البعض معهم (وده شيء طبيعي في أي مجتمع) لكن محدّش قتلهم ولا حرق كتبهم ولا قال إن "الشيطان على شرف أكثر منهم". بالعكس البابا شنودة بنفسه زار دير الأنبا مقار وأبونا متى رحّب به. سيبك من المحاولات دي مش راح تنفعك.

جوابي على سؤالك جاء في هذه المداخلة: #55 وأضيف إليها سؤال: لماذا في الأربعينات والخمسينات لم يكن هناك حرق كنائس في مصر وكراهية بين المسيحيين والمسلمين؟ هل وقتها المسيحيين كانوا غير مسيحيين والمسلمين غير مسلمين مثلا؟ أرجو الإجابة.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *من الاخر كده .. انا مسلم وبقول ان في القليل من المسيحيين اتظلموا ف مصر ..
> لكن مش قد المسلمين اللي اتظلمو ف بلاد الارثوذكس ((((( البوسنه والهرسك , الشيشان , القوقاز)))))
> احنا ما عملناش مجازر زي ما عملو اخواتكم الصرب ف اخواتنا المسلمين وولا عمرنا ها نعمل كده..
> ومش ها نعمل زي ما اخواتكم ف روسيا بيعاملوكم واحنا اقليه
> ...



*حضرتك منتبه لكلامك كويّس؟ لما قتل أحد المُختلّين مروة الشربيني في ألمانيا، ومروة شخص واحد عشان ميفتكرش حد إنها 10 مليون مثلا، قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد. لكن المسيحيين الأقباط ولاد بلدك لما يتقتلوا بشكل منظّم وتُحرق كنائسهم (مش كنيسة واحدة يا أخ، بل عدّة كنائس) وبطريركهم يُشتم في الشوارع من أناس متدينين (مش من أي حد يا أخ) تيجوا تقولوا: "في القليل من المسيحيين اتظلموا ف مصر"!!! لماذا تتفيه الأمور بهذا الشكل؟! عجبي.

البوسنة والهرسك من حل مشكلتها؟ مش أمريكا والإتحاد الأوروبي (الكفرة)؟ وهل في الإنجيل أصلا ما يدعم أي فكر إرهابي أو متطرف؟ أي مسيحي يمارس الإرهاب يخالف الإنجيل وكلام السيد المسيح نفسه، وهو هالك لا محالة إن لم يتُب.

الشيشان والقوقاز الآن فيها حكومات إسلامية أم لا؟ عارف مشكلتم إيه يا أخ؟ مشكلتكم أنكم تكررون ما يقوله لكم الشيوخ كل جمعة بدون أن تبحثوا بأنفسكم. عزيزي في الشيشان حكومة إسلامية والحكومة الروسية بنفسها تدعمهم! (يبنون لهم المستشفيات والعمارات السكنية الخ الخ الخ وقبل مدّة بنوا لهم أكبر جامع في أوروبا!!! على حساب من؟ على حساب دافعي الضرائب الروس (الكفرة) !!!! تفضل الرابط: http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/news/21078) أما الإرهاب وخطّاب الهالك وغيره فهؤلاء لم يقاتلوا الروس فقط، بل قتلوا أفراد الشرطة الشيشان (إخوتهم المسلمين!) فهل تقبل هذا؟ هل تقبل مثلا دولة في قلب الوطن العربي تنشر سمومها في المنطقة كما كان يريد الإرهابيون أن يفعلوا في الشيشان؟

معملتوش مجازر؟ التفجيرات في العراق وقتل المسلمين لبعضهم البعض من قام بها؟ تفجير مقامات الشيعة وغزوات جيش المهدي الشيعي من قام بها؟ مذابح الصومال (التي يقوم بها المسلمون المتدينون بقتل بعضهم) من قام بها؟ مذابح دارفور من قام بها؟ مذابح الأرمن من قام بها؟ 11 سبتمبر من قام بها؟ تفجيرات مدريد ولندن من قام بها؟ الخ الخ الخ والقائمة تطول. إقرأ التاريخ جيدا يا عزيزي. كل هؤلاء متدينون مسلمون، يذبحون بعضهم ويذبحون الآخرين.*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> واقع بالنسبالك فقط يا اخ " أحمر "
> شكواكم من ظلم الاغلبية  هو واقع بالنسبة لى فقط -- عجيب
> كتابنا بيأمرنا بحب الجميع ، لا قال اغلبية ولا اقلية ولا تفرقة بين وضع و وضع
> المحبة مش محتاجة وضع ضعف عشان تٌعطى ، دة فكرك الإسلامي ، انا بديلك محبة سواء كنت اغلبية او اقلية
> ...


 
لا طبعا فى واقع مشترك بيننا تدعى فيه انك مضطهد وتدعى فيه ان سلوك المسيحين اتجاه المسلمين هو محبة وبناء عليه سيكون سلوك المسلمين ايضا محبة


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *يا عم أنشر الرسائل وريّح دماغك، حتى يبان كذبك أكتر وأكتر.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




سؤالك فى منتهى الاهمية يا كيرلس
والايجابة ببساطة انه فى عقد الخمسينيات ظهرت جماعة نشات فى ظل الاحتلال البريطانى  سيطرت على المسيحى  المصرى و عزلته عن وطنه وللاسف بدات المؤمرات  ولم تنتهى حتى الان--- اعتقد انك تعرفها جيدا


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الاخ صاحب الموضوع كفاك تهريجا ولاتنشر الغباء بتاع الشيوخ *
> *شيشان ايه ؟ وبوسنة ايه ؟*
> *شوف حال المسلمين فى الغرب اللى مش عاجبك حالهم افضل من دولك الاسلامية *
> *معظم اللاجئين اللى بيجولنا فى الغرب بيجوا من دول اسلامية هربانين من الغلب والذل والتفجير اللى عندكم وبيجوا هجرة غير شرعية ساعات ورغم كده الغرب المسيحى الكافر بيفتحلهم الابواب واحنا بندفع ضرائب للدولة علشان تصرفها على اللاجئين وشئون اللاجئين *
> ...


 
هذه ليست مداخلتى يا نانسى
هذه مداختلى لك التى لم تجيبى عليها   #*108*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*كالعاده يبحث المسلم عن طوق نجاه بالبحث عن شخص مسيحى مهرطق أو فكر مسيحى مخالف لاثبات عدم قبول المسيحى للاخر
ولكنى لن احاكيكم واتحدث عن الشيعه والسنه والمحبه المتبادله فيما بينهم 
طيب .. رغم عدم قبولى لخلط الدين بالسياسه واراها قمة الهمجيه وانتهاج اى دوله لهذا المبدأ يجعلها تتجه بشده وبسرعه للاسفل
فلنفترض انه أصبح امر واقع والحكم أصبح للاغلبيه المسيحيه والامر سيسير بحسب تعاليمهم واقوال كتابهم 
ع المتعقل ان يبحث ويقارن ليعلم كيف سيكون الحال وقتها 
لو ادركتم لتمنتوه 
تحياتى*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> [
> *مداخلتك وموضوعك كله انا رديت عليه فى كلامى ملخص الكلام شوف حال الاقلية المسلمة فى دول الغرب الكافر وشوف حال الاقلية المسيحية اللى هما مواطنين اصليين فى بلادك الاسلامية وانت تعرف اجابة سؤالك المعروفة مسبقا اصلا بدون لف ولادوران *
> *لو احنا اغلبية هنعاملكم زى ما الكتاب المقدس وسيدنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح بيعلمنا انه حتى اعداءنا نحبهم وكلامنا مش كلام فى الهوا ولا شعارات بنقولها ولكن عندنا ادلة كثيرة موجودة حاليا متمثلة فى الغرب المسيحى الكافر اللى فاتح ابوابه للمسلمين يعيشوا فيه بكرامة وياريتهم بيقدروا الجميل *
> *وكلامنا عنكم بردو مش من الهوا انما من نماذج واقعية موجودة من بلادك الاسلامية التى تعتبر قمة فى التحضر الانسانى والادمية ومنها الدول العظيمة مفخرة الانسانية كلها زى السعودية والصومال وافغانستان وباكستان وايران ,*
> ...


اذا كنت فعلا هتعملينا زى الغرب 
فهل ستمنعى بناء الماذن مثل سويسرا
ام  ستمنعى النقاب مثل فرنسا
ام  ستسمحى برسوم مسيئة مثل الدنمارك
ام  ستحرقى القران مثل امريكا


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كالعاده يبحث المسلم عن طوق نجاه بالبحث عن شخص مسيحى مهرطق أو فكر مسيحى مخالف لاثبات عدم قبول المسيحى للاخر*
> *ولكنى لن احاكيكم واتحدث عن الشيعه والسنه والمحبه المتبادله فيما بينهم *
> *طيب .. رغم عدم قبولى لخلط الدين بالسياسه واراها قمة الهمجيه وانتهاج اى دوله لهذا المبدأ يجعلها تتجه بشده وبسرعه للاسفل*
> *فلنفترض انه أصبح امر واقع والحكم أصبح للاغلبيه المسيحيه والامر سيسير بحسب تعاليمهم واقوال كتابهم *
> ...


 
لاحظى يا دونا اننى لم اسال  عن فكر او عن عقائد
ولكنى سالت عن افعال فى الواقع وقد قارنتها بما هو موجود فى الواقع لانه كما سبق وقولت لك
امواج الكلمات البراقة تنحطم على صخرة الواقع


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> لاحظى يا دونا اننى لم اسال  عن فكر او عن عقائد
> ولكنى سالت عن افعال فى الواقع وقد قارنتها بما هو موجود فى الواقع لانه كما سبق وقولت لك
> امواج الكلمات البراقة تنحطم على صخرة الواقع


*
لا معلشى انتوا اتكلمتوا عن المهرطق مكسيموس وكأن الكنيسه رفضته وهو مسكين وصادق وع حق والكنيسه هى اللى ظلمته وكل ده كلام مالهوش اى اساس من الصحه 
ومش اى شخص ينشق ويأسس لنفسه جماعه تخالفنا مطلوب مننا نتبعها 
واعتقد سبب موقفكوا ده لمجرد انه حاول التقرب للمسلمين بهدف كسب مؤيدين لوجوده اياً كان دينهم او معتقدهم
 مش محبه منكوا لشخصه يعنى 
ما علينا
بتقول انك مبتسألش عن فكر أو معتقد امال حضرتك فرقت ما بين مسيحى ومسلم ع اساس ايه !!*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ايه ده ؟ سبت كل حاجة عملها الغرب علشانكم ومسكت فى الكلام الفاضى ده ؟ احنا مش بنعرف نبنى كنايس فى بلادنا ولا نصلح دورة مياة فيها وانتوا بتبنوا جوامع فى كل حته ومش عاجبكوا *
> *مأذن ايه يابنى اللى عايزها فى سويسرا ؟ هى الناس ديه هتستحمل الازعاج ده ؟ هو انت رايح بلادهم علشان تعيش زى ماباقى الناس عايشة ولا علشان تزعجهم؟ , يعنى هما بنولك مسجد وبيقولولك صلى فيه براحتك ومش عايزين منك حاجة غير انك تحترم قوانين البلد وهدوئها يبقى هما كده اجرموا هو انتو لازم تهجموا على اى حته تدخلوا فيها ياكده يا اما بلاش ؟ *
> *قولى بقى لما هما عايزين يضطهدوا المسلمين فى الغرب اوى كده وياعينى بيعذبوهم كانوا فتحوا بلادهم للمسلمين ليه من الاساس وسمحوا ليكم تبنوا جوامع ومراكز ثقافية اسلامية فى كل حته تحرض على قتل اهل البلد اللى اوتهم وتوصفهم بالكفرة ؟ هما ناقصين وجع دماغ ؟ يعنى بيفتحولكم ابوابهم وبلادهم يدوكوا جنسية ويصرفوا عليكم وعلى ولادكم ويوجعوا راسهم بمشاكلكم التى لاتنتهى وارهابكم علشان يضطهدوكم ؟ طيب ماكانوا سابوكم فى بلادكم الاسلامية اللى بتخر تقدم وعلم وتحضر علشان تتعذبوا فيها وابقى شوف ساعتها مين هيلحق اللاجئين من الدول الاسلامية والمهاجرين اللى بيهاجرو من بلادك الاسلامية للغرب علشان يلاقوا فرصة حياة افضل من الخراب اللى هما جايين منه وكل ده مش عاجب ؟ خلى السعودية ولا مصر تعمل ربع اللى بيعمله الغرب مع المسلمين واحنا هنكون شاكرين لكن طبعا مستحيل *
> 
> ...


 

اولا يا نانسى قصة خير الغرب علينا دى انسيها  لان الغرب هو اكبر مصاص دماء لشعوب العالم الثالث وبينها مصر وهو اكبر داعم للصوص وطواغيت الدول الاسلامية واموالهم فى بنوك الغرب

اما مسالة  ان هذه قوانينهم 
فبالتالى هى تقوم على المنع والاساءة والحرق

بم تفتخرين اذن !!!


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا معلشى انتوا اتكلمتوا عن المهرطق مكسيموس وكأن الكنيسه رفضته وهو مسكين وصادق وع حق والكنيسه هى اللى ظلمته وكل ده كلام مالهوش اى اساس من الصحه *
> *ومش اى شخص ينشق ويأسس لنفسه جماعه تخالفنا مطلوب مننا نتبعها وليس ايضا مطلوب محاربته*
> *واعتقد سبب موقفكوا ده لمجرد انه حاول التقرب للمسلمين بهدف كسب مؤيدين لوجوده اياً كان دينهم او معتقدهم*
> *مش محبه منكوا لشخصه يعنى  لم ناخذ صف اى طرف  فقط وصف موقف*
> ...


على اساس اغلبية فعلها (وليس فكرها ) ظالم لكم كاقلية كما تدعون
فلو كنتم اغلبيه فما هو فعلكم ( وليس فكركم ) تجاه الاقلية


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> سؤالك فى منتهى الاهمية يا كيرلس
> والايجابة ببساطة انه فى عقد الخمسينيات ظهرت جماعة نشات فى ظل الاحتلال البريطانى  سيطرت على المسيحى  المصرى و عزلته عن وطنه وللاسف بدات المؤمرات  ولم تنتهى حتى الان--- اعتقد انك تعرفها جيدا



*جماعة إيه ومؤامرات إيه؟! مؤامرة قلب نظام الحكم وتحويل مصر الى أفغانستان؟ أم مؤامرة هدم الكنائس وأضرحة الصوفيين ووو؟ كلامك يا عزيزي كله إسقاط في إسقاط، بمعنى الى فيك بتقول أنه موجود عنك غيرك. المسيحيين المصريين طول عمرهم بيخدموا في الجيش الوطني المصري، بيخدموا ولا مبيخدموش يا أخ؟ حاربوا معاكم في حرب الإستنزاف والحروب كلها ولا محاربوش؟ طيب بلاش. هل يوجد عملاء مسلمين للغرب واسرائيل أم لا يوجد؟ حكاية المزايدة على وطنية المسيحيين سيبك منها، لأنهم وطنيين أكثر منكم، ومتنساش يا حبيبي مرشدكم اللي قال: "طز في مصر". على الأقل المسيحيين يفتخرون بمصر العظيمة ويعشقون تاريخها مش زيكم عاوزين تنقبوا أبو الهول 

الجواب على السؤال واضح، الغزوة الوهابية المدعومة بدولارات البترول هي أساس الفتنة. تسللوا للأزهر أولا، ثم في الوقت الحالي من يوم ما صار شيوخ البيبسي والمرسيدس والكونديشينات السلفيين بتوعكم يطلعوا على التلفزيون ويشحنوا المسلمين بكلامهم السلبي الإرهابي، صارت مصر تغلي والمسلم يكره المسيحي، وهو ما تجلّى في قول شيخ مسلم سلفي: "منبقاش رجالة لو محرقناش كنايس إمبابة". قبل هذا لما كانت النظام يمشي على الجميع مكانش حد يفتح بقه والكل عايش ومبسوط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> على اساس اغلبية فعلها (وليس فكرها ) ظالم لكم كاقلية كما تدعون
> فلو كنتم اغلبيه فما هو فعلكم ( وليس فكركم ) تجاه الاقلية



*وحضرتك بقى شوفتنا حارباناه !!!
مركزه معروف ف المقطم وانا بنفسى زرت المكان هو حتة غفير ع الباب يعنى حتى مش متأمن
شوفت بقى شبابنا المسيحى راح اتجمهر هناك وحدفهم بازايز مولتوف ولا شوفتنا طلعنا بمظاهرات تطالب بسجنه او ترحيله
بكل هدوء اعلنا رفض فكره ورفضنا الاعتراف بيه بدون دم او عنف ولا انت مش شايف ان ده من حقنا ؟؟
برضه مش فاهمه ازاى عاوز تفرق بين فعل وتصرف  مجموعه بدون ما تشوف خلفيتها وفكرها نابع من ايه
مش هو ده برضه الفرق الوحيد بين المسلم والمسيحى ولا ف فروق تانيه انا مش واخده بالى منها ؟؟*
*ملحوظه جانبيه
شىء محزن انك كمصرى متكونشى شايف الظلم اللى بيتعرض ليه المسيحى وانت عايش معاه ف بلد واحده *


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *جماعة إيه ومؤامرات إيه؟! مؤامرة قلب نظام الحكم وتحويل مصر الى أفغانستان؟ أم مؤامرة هدم الكنائس وأضرحة الصوفيين ووو؟ كلامك يا عزيزي كله إسقاط في إسقاط، بمعنى الى فيك بتقول أنه موجود عنك غيرك. المسيحيين المصريين طول عمرهم بيخدموا في الجيش الوطني المصري، بيخدموا ولا مبيخدموش يا أخ؟ حاربوا معاكم في حرب الإستنزاف والحروب كلها ولا محاربوش؟ طيب بلاش. هل يوجد عملاء مسلمين للغرب واسرائيل أم لا يوجد؟ حكاية المزايدة على وطنية المسيحيين سيبك منها، لأنهم وطنيين أكثر منكم، ومتنساش يا حبيبي مرشدكم اللي قال: "طز في مصر". على الأقل المسيحيين يفتخرون بمصر العظيمة ويعشقون تاريخها مش زيكم عاوزين تنقبوا أبو الهول *
> 
> *الجواب على السؤال واضح، الغزوة الوهابية المدعومة بدولارات البترول هي أساس الفتنة. تسللوا للأزهر أولا، ثم في الوقت الحالي من يوم ما صار شيوخ البيبسي والمرسيدس والكونديشينات السلفيين بتوعكم يطلعوا على التلفزيون ويشحنوا المسلمين بكلامهم السلبي الإرهابي، صارت مصر تغلي والمسلم يكره المسيحي، وهو ما تجلّى في قول شيخ مسلم سلفي: "منبقاش رجالة لو محرقناش كنايس إمبابة". قبل هذا لما كانت النظام يمشي على الجميع مكانش حد يفتح بقه والكل عايش ومبسوط.*


 
كدة يبقى انت مش عارفها


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وحضرتك بقى شوفتنا حارباناه !!!*
> *مركزه معروف ف المقطم وانا بنفسى زرت المكان هو حتة غفير ع الباب يعنى حتى مش متأمن*
> *شوفت بقى شبابنا المسيحى راح اتجمهر هناك وحدفهم بازايز مولتوف ولا شوفتنا طلعنا بمظاهرات تطالب بسجنه او ترحيله*
> *بكل هدوء اعلنا رفض فكره ورفضنا الاعتراف بيه بدون دم او عنف ولا انت مش شايف ان ده من حقنا ؟؟*
> ...


 
طبعا موضوع مكسيموس انا واثق انك تقدرى تسالى وتبحثى فيه وكيف تم الضغط على الحكومة لسحب اعترافها به

اما مسالة الخلفية الدينية للافعال فاقربلك الموضوع

هل كل فعل يقوم به المسيحيون فى مصر يكون له خلفيه دينية
اذن ذبح سلوى عادل ما خلفيته الدينية
رسوم نجيب ساويرس ما خلفيته الدينية
تصريحات الانبا بشوى باننا ضيوف ما خلفيتها الدينية

السؤال بالون الاحمر فى المشاركة القادمة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> كدة يبقى انت مش عارفها



*ردك تصلح به العبارة القائلة: ما قل...ولم يدُلّ 

وضّح ماذا تقصد بالضبط. ثم أين ردك على المشاركة كلها؟*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*ملحوظه جانبيه
شىء محزن انك كمصرى متكونشى شايف الظلم اللى بيتعرض ليه المسيحى وانت عايش معاه ف بلد واحده *
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*شوفى يا دونا*
*انا مش بس عايش معاه فى بلد واحدة *
*انا عايش معاه فى شارع واحد وكنيستة جنب بيتى*
*وفى كل مراحل الدراسة كان لى صديق مسيحى*
*وفى العمل لى اصدقاء مسيحيون*
*بل انى عملت فى شركة فى الاسكندرية  كل من فيها مسيحيون  وللاسف تعرضت للاتطهاد ( هل تفاجئت )*
*وطبعا بغض النظر عن كلام الفضائيات المشكوك فيها فهذه رؤيتى للواقع*
*لا انا ولا جيرانى ولا شخص اعرفة مسلم  ( بما فيهم سلفيين )*
*نريد او نستمتع او نملك المقدرة على حرق كنيسة*

*سؤالى لك يا دونا وارجو ان تكونى صادقة مع نفسك*
*طبعا لديك جيران مسلمين وتتعاملين معهم *
*هل ترين من هؤلاء اى رغبة فى حرق كنيسة *

*سؤال اخر*
*لماذا دائما الموضوع يكون على نمط واحد*
*انشاءات فى دار مناسبات او ما شابه*
*ثم يتبعة حرق او هدم لاشخاص ملتحين*
*ثم مظاهرات للمسيحين لا تطلب اعادة البناء فقط *
*ولكن تطلب معه حزمة مطالب ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع*
*الافراج عن فلان - امرار القانون الفلانى - فتح كنيسة كذا -- والخ*

*فاعتقد يا دونا ان لى رؤية مختلفة عن رؤيتك*
*انا ارى ان الموضوع منظم*
*شعب مصر كله مسلمين ومسيحين ليس لهم دخل به*
*اعتقد ان اجهزة امن الدولة مخترقة خارجيا وهذه الاجهزة لها سطوة على سلفين ومسيحين  بوسائل معروفة وتستطيع توجيههم كما تريد*
*وهى تملك القدرات على افعال كهذه وليس البشر العاديين*
*اعتقد ان الكنيسة مخترقة خارجيا* تجعلها تشترك للاسف فى مؤمرات

واعتقد ان هذه الجهة الخارجية تنفذ مسلسل لتقسيم مصر
سيكون الخاسر الوحيد فيه هو شعب مصر بمسلميه ومسيحيه
فبدل من ان يكون لنا كلنا هذه البلد الجميلة
سيصبح لكل منا ربع بلد ونترحم على ذكريات من زمن فات


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*وضّح ماذا تقصد بالضبط. ثم أين ردك على المشاركة كلها؟* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يا كرليس يا اخى لازم تخلينى اجيب من الاخر
طيب  ابحث عن جماعة الامة القبطية وانت تعرف الحكاية كلها


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *وضّح ماذا تقصد بالضبط. ثم أين ردك على المشاركة كلها؟*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> يا كرليس يا اخى لازم تخلينى اجيب من الاخر
> طيب  ابحث عن جماعة الامة القبطية وانت تعرف الحكاية كلها



*بحثت. لم أجد أنهم قتلوا أحدا (مثل ما فعلت جماعة الجهاد ومن ورائهم جماعة الاخوان المسلمين). بل وجدت التالي أيضا:

جماعة الامه القبطيه

قانون تأسيسها:

*إصلاح شئون الكنيسة القبطيه
*تقديم المساعدة للمحتاجين
*نشر تعاليم الكتاب المقدس والتمسك بجميع أحكامه
*تعليم اللغه القبطية والتاريخ القبطى
*التمسك بعادات وتقاليد الأقباط
*توجية الشباب القبطى فى حياته والإهتمام بالنواحى الروحيه والعلميه والرياضيه
*إصدار جرانيل يوميه وإسبوعيه وشهريه تكون المنبر القوى للدفاع عن الأمه القبطية
*الإهتمام برعاية الأقباط فى مصر و الخارج
*إنشاء دار كبيره تتسمّى المركز الرئيسى للجماعه وسط القاهره
*العمل على إحترام الكرسى الباباوى وتكريمه

أين الدعوة للقتل والإرهاب؟ في خيالك فقط  ثم هذه الجماعة تم حلّها عام 1954  كلامك عنها مجرّد ذر للتراب في العيون لتكبير الجماعة وكأنها عملاق، وذلك حتى تُحوّل النظر عن الإرهاب الحقيقي الذي تهرب الى الآن من الدفاع عنه بتغيير مسار الحوار

في إنتظار ردك على المشاركة التالية: #126
*


----------



## Critic (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ "احمر" اسمحلى انت مغيب ودافن رأسك فى اعمق الرمال !
تسمح تقولى لي فى مصر نسبة الدكاترة المسيحيين فى الجامعات لا تقارن ابدا بنسبة المسيحيين فى البلد ؟
والرتب فى الجيش ؟
حتى الكورة ؟!
دكاترة امراض النسا ؟!!
ليه مسمعناش عن حد فرقع جامع من اجل الفتنة ؟!
ليه محدش بيطلع مسدس ويقول الله اكبر ويرشه على مسلمين طالعين من الجامع ؟
ليه وانا ماشى فى الشارع بشوف صيع المسلمين لما يلاقوا عيل غلبان ويعرفوا انه مسيحى يقولوله يالا يا مسيحى يا كافر يا ابن التيت؟ (حصلت معايا انا شخصيا وانا صغير)
ليه كتير من العيال فى المدارس كانوا لما يعرف انك مسيحى يبعد عنك وتكتشف انهم فى البيت حذروهم من التعامل مع المسيحيين ؟!
ليه بتطلعوا اشاعات متخلفة علينا اننا بنبوس بعض فى الكنيسة لما النور يطفى ؟ ليه بتتفننوا فى اصطناع الاساطير علينا وتتداولوها وتورثوها لعيالكم ؟ ليه بترضعوهم الكره والغل ؟
ليه قرآنكم بيقول قاتلوهم حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ؟!
ليه عمر بن الخطاب قال لا اعزهم وقد اذلهم الله ولا اكرمهم وقد اهانهم الله ؟!

من البجاحة انك تدعى السماحة لما يبقى دينك بيقول اننا صاغرين مهانين فى اسفل السافلين
اللى اختشوا ماتوا


----------



## Ammon (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> دكاترة امراض النسا ؟!!


*
ف سنه من السنين كان في قضيه كبيره ف الصعيد .. دكتوره نسا وولاده مسيحيه كانت بتولد المسلمات وبعدين تعمللهم ربط ف الرحم وتعقمهم .. ليه طيب ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> اخ "احمر" اسمحلى انت مغيب ودافن رأسك فى اعمق الرمال !
> تسمح تقولى لي فى مصر نسبة الدكاترة المسيحيين فى الجامعات لا تقارن ابدا بنسبة المسيحيين فى البلد ؟
> والرتب فى الجيش ؟
> حتى الكورة ؟!
> ...



يابني وفر كلامك واسئلتلك
انت بتادن في مالطه 

لهم اعين ولا يبصرون اذان ولا يسمعون وعقول ولا يفهمون وقلوب ستظل قاسيه ان لم يلمسها فادي البشريه 

صعب تروح لناس جهله وتفضل تشرح وتقول ليهم عن العولمه
والفضاء وان الناس طلعت القمر .....واحنا لسه زي ما احنا

لانك مهما قولت وكررت شرحك مليون مره
محدش فيهم هايفهم
لانهم جهله وحابين يفضلوا طول عمره كدا
بيبصوا تحت رجلهم وبس ويصدقوا كلام الجهل 
حتي لو مش مقتنعين بيه

وفاكرين ان كل الناس زيهم
هما حابيبن انهم يفضلوا كدا عمي عن الحقيقيه الواضحه قدامهم مثل الشمس
حابيبن يكدبوا الكدبه ويصدقوها وينشرواها ويهيصوا لنفسهم
صعب ننتظر من قلوب قاسيه ان تلين بسهوله
ولا من عقول مغلقه ان تنفتح وتفهم وتري الحقيقه


عمرهم ما هايفهموا معني الحب الحقيقي اللي ساكن قلوبنا
اللي بنحبه لكل الناس مهما كان نوعهم او دينهم

ولا السلام اللي جوانا
اللي بيخلينا نعيش حملان وسط ذئاب بدون خوف

ولا يعرفوا ايه هو الرجاء اللي احنا عايشين عليه
عمرهم ما هايعرفوا معني قوة الايمان 
اللي بيه يفهموا ويدركوا معني الامور اللي حواليهم

لان مفيش جواهم روح الله القدوس
اللي يرشدهم ويلمس قلوبهم ويرشدهم للصح ويعرفهم الغلط



صعب جداااااااااااااااااا
الا لو سمح ربنا ولمس تلك القلوب والعقول

مطلوب منا بس نصلي ان ربنا ينور عيون قلوبهم وعقلوهم
ويرشدهم قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يدافع عنا ونحن صامتو ن ربنا موجود


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *ف سنه من السنين كان في قضيه كبيره ف الصعيد .. دكتوره نسا وولاده مسيحيه كانت بتولد المسلمات وبعدين تعمللهم ربط ف الرحم وتعقمهم .. ليه طيب ؟؟؟*



*هل هذه الدكتورة نجحت في تقليل عدد المسلمين مثلا؟؟ كلامكم غريب يا أخي. ما دخل التصرفات الفردية (إن كانت صحيحة أصلا) في الموضوع الذي نناقشه؟ أين ردودك على كلامنا؟ قول يا حبيبي، عبّر عن رأيك ماتخفش كلنا منحب الصعايدة قوي*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياكيرلس رد ايه ؟ الاخ صاحب الموضوع مش رد اى رد مقنع على اى حد نفسى يرد عليا ويريحنى ويقولى بلاده الاسلامية مش بتاخد اللاجئين المسلمين ليه وسايباهم يجوا عندنا فى الغرب الكافر الزنديق ؟؟؟ ردوا علينا يا من اسستوا مبادئ حقوق الانسان *


 
لان الصوص الذين يحكموننا  هم صناعة الغرب مدعى حقوق الانسان


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *ف سنه من السنين كان في قضيه كبيره ف الصعيد .. دكتوره نسا وولاده مسيحيه كانت بتولد المسلمات وبعدين تعمللهم ربط ف الرحم وتعقمهم .. ليه طيب ؟؟؟*


*أيه يا عم الهبل ده*
*أنت يا أبني مغيب عن الوعي وبتصدق أي هتش *

*دليلك ع السريع لو سمحت .... وبلاش كلام شيوخ المصاطب*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*لو كنا اغلبيه لكانت مصر غير مصر و الحال غير الحال و لكنا في احسن حال بدل وكسه و غباء و تخلف و بداوه و قسوه الاسلام

يا مسلمون كفي اتباعا للكذب و كفاكم تمجيدا في رجل انتحل صفات الله فقال انه الماحي الذي تمحي به الذنوب و ان الناس تحشر علي قدمه و ان شفاعه موسي و المسيح مرفوضه لدي الله و مقبوله منه! و انه خير الخليقه و كأن ابطال الايمان في الكتاب المقدس كلهم سداح مداح!

افيقوا من غيبوبتكم!

و لكن انا مش زعلانه من الاخ ريد زي ما اغلبكم زعلان

هو انسان ولد مسلم و تربي مسلم و تربي علي انه المتفوق و الاعلي دينا و ارفع راسك انت مسلم و الكلام دا فطبيعي يدافع عن دينه و الانسان اصلا مفطور علي المنافحه عن دينه حقا كان ام باطل هندوسيه او وثنيه او اسلام ....

و لكن 

هناك عقل يمكننا من تمييز الغث من الثمين

و لكن عقلنا يجلو و يشعشع لما نشيل غلاله التعصب و التشنج من امخاخنا...

اخي ريد

انت قبطي مسلم

قبطي بمعني انك مصري زينا مش عربي لان العرب لم يخالطوا المصريين عندما غزونا و ترفعوا عننا

فانت مش اقليه عرقيه ولا احنا

كلنا زي بعض

الي يفرقنا بقي اكبر بكتير

الي يفرقنا هو اتباع الحق من الباطل

و الالهي من الارضي

الالهي ثماره تراها في البلد و الارض و الناس

و الارضي محروق زي التراب

احنا و احنا اغلبيه متسامحين جدا معكم

في افريقيا السوداء نحن اغلبيه و انتم مرتاحون جدا في كوت ديفوار و بنين و توجو و ليبريا يعيش المسيحيين جمبا الي جمب مع المسلمين و لكن لان الدستور انساني علماني مسيحي فحريه العقيده مكفوله بدون خوف و التعصب و التشنج الذي جعلكم تتطاولون علي دور عبادتنا غير موجود.... حتي في اسرائيل احد الاديان المعترف بها ضمنا الاسلام...ماذا عنكم

تطالبون دوما بالحريه و تتشدقون بها كثيرا و تلعنون الغرب الذي حريه الانسان فيه زائفه و العكس هو الصحيح


اخي انت لم تعش بالغرب و لم تراه مثلي

انت مجرد بتسمع من فلان و علان و ترتان

جرب بنفسك و احكم و اوزن الامور

هتجد انه حريه اعتناق الاسلام في الغرب مكفوله جدا و المسيحيين لا يهاجموكم و يحرقون مساجدكم بتهمه الاسلمه الا من شذ و اعماه التعصب مثلما اعماكم

راجع كلامي و فكر فيه و انا اعرف انه لن يكون بالساهل ابدا فهيهات لمعتنق دين ان يتحول عن ملته الا عندما يتبصر حقيقه روحيه ما يطمئن لها

سلام الرب معك و يحميك
*​


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> اخ "احمر" اسمحلى انت مغيب ودافن رأسك فى اعمق الرمال !
> تسمح تقولى لي فى مصر نسبة الدكاترة المسيحيين فى الجامعات لا تقارن ابدا بنسبة المسيحيين فى البلد ؟
> والرتب فى الجيش ؟
> وكذلك السلفيين وكثير من لهم توجهات سياسية معينة -- هذا عيب نظام  ظلم شعب  ولكن انعزالك عن مجتمعك صور لك ان هذا يحدث لك وحدك
> ...


 
واضح يا كريتك ان كل مشكلتك هى انك عزلت عن مجتمعك بما يكفى لترى ان كل مشكلة مع المجتمع هى خاصة بك وحدك


----------



## Critic (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخطائك الحوارية والمنطقية لا تحصى !
هل تعرفنى شخصيا حتى تحكم على انعزالى او انفتاحى انا او غيرى ؟
الاجابة :لا
اذن لا تتتعالم ولا تتفلسف ولا ترتئى فوق ما ينبغى ان ترتئى !
نصيحة من اخ لك : 
*استمرارك بأنكار الحقائق يسبب لك انفصال ذهنى ووجدانى عن من تحاورهم وتجعلهم ينفرون من حوارك*
عزيزى انت لا تمتلك الحقيقة وحدك ونحن جميعا مخطئون
لا تأخذ دور الحكم وانت الخصم
ولا يحق لك ان تحكم علينا جميعا بالانعزال او التقوقع فلا صلاحيات لديك لهذا الحكم المعمم !
و ليس لى طاقة او وقت ولا ارى اى فائدة ستعود على القارئ من اقتباس ردك "العاطفى الانشائى" ومسايرتك فى ردودك اللاموضوعية المعتمدة كليا على الانكار والهروب !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسيحيه ليست نرجسيه كالاسلام فسواء كنا أغلبيه أو أقليه فنحن لايهمنا ماذا يعتقد الآخرون ولكن نهتم فقط بأن يكونوا إيجابيين فى نهضة وتقدم المجتمع.*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لو كنا اغلبيه لكانت مصر غير مصر و الحال غير الحال و لكنا في احسن حال بدل وكسه و غباء و تخلف و بداوه و قسوه الاسلام*
> 
> *ممكن مثال على كده يا تروث*​
> 
> ...


لم تاتى بجديد يا تروث


----------



## Critic (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو من المشرف التصرف فى تلك المهزلة
الاخ يستمر بانكار وتكذيب كل من يناقشه بردود مقولبة محفوظة كما لو كنا فى الحضانة !

اخ "احمر" اعذرنى ولكن النقاش معك فى ظل اسلوبك المنفر بالفعل مضيعة وقت !


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> طبعا موضوع مكسيموس انا واثق انك تقدرى تسالى وتبحثى فيه وكيف تم الضغط على الحكومة لسحب اعترافها به
> 
> اما مسالة الخلفية الدينية للافعال فاقربلك الموضوع
> 
> ...


*وحتى لو كلامك سليم وكان ف ضغط ع اساس يعنى ان كلمتنا مسموعه عند الحكومه فهو ضغط مقبول 
من حقنا نرفض وجود مهرطق زى ده بيدعى ما لا يحق له مش فاهمه انا ايه الغلط ف كده !!!
يعنى لو بكره لاقيت شيخ طلع بفتوى غريبه مثلا زى انه بيطالب بالغاء الصيام ف شهر رمضان تحب نعترف بيه ونبارك وجوده من باب انها حريته ؟؟
برضه مصر تجيب احداث فرديه مالهاش علاقه بموضوعنا 
سلوى عادل  قتلوها اخواتها  يعنى مجرد جريمه بتحصل كل يوم بس علشان السبب اللى اتقتقلت علشانه انت اعتبرته موقف عام 
متعرفش انه موقف مرفوض من كل المسيحيين ولم يباركه احد وقتها
نجيب ساويرس الصوره اخدها من صديقه المسلم وكل اللى حصل ما هو الا مجرد حرب ع حزب كان ف طريقه للنجاح والمنافسه ع الصعيد السياسى 
تصريحات الانبا بيشوى هى حقيقه لا ينكرها التاريخ ولكن الوقت لم يكن مناسبااا لاعلانها
 فين بقى العنف المسيحى اللى بتساويه بالعنف الاسلامى وعاوز تشاور عليه ؟؟*


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> اخطائك الحوارية والمنطقية لا تحصى !
> هل تعرفنى شخصيا حتى تحكم على انعزالى او انفتاحى انا او غيرى ؟
> الاجابة :لا
> لا تجيب نيابة عنى كريتك
> ...


من خبرتى معك فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
عندما تظهر العصبية  فى كلامك اعرف الى اى مدى وصلت


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *ملحوظه جانبيه
> شىء محزن انك كمصرى متكونشى شايف الظلم اللى بيتعرض ليه المسيحى وانت عايش معاه ف بلد واحده *
> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *شوفى يا دونا*
> ...



*بتسأل لماذا ؟؟
لان المسلم بيرفض اعطاء ابسط الحقوق للمسيحى ف انه يكون عنده كنيسه يصلى فيها 
وكأنه بيمن عليه !!
جهه خارجيه وامن دوله
نفس الاجابه من قبل الثوره والرد ثابت 
طيب والمسلمين اللى أصبح ردهم ع صباح ومساء الخير هو وعليكم السلام وكأنى سبيته 
والام اللى بتمنع ولادها يلعبوا مع الطفل المسيحى 
والمسلم اللى بيرفض ياكل او يشرب ف بيت المسيحى
والتجمع بالمئات امام اى كنيسه مع اى انطلاق اى اشاعه عن وجود اسيره مسلمه بالداخل
التعدى ع الاديره الامنه وضرب الرهبان 
قضية كاميليا شحاته اللى بح صوتنا عن كذب وزيف كل ادعائتكم وحتى بعد ظهورها وكلامها لسه ف مسلمين مصرين ع انها مسلمه 
شيوخ الفتن والتحريض والفيديوهات ما اكثرها 
يا اخى اعقل الكلام وفكر مش هتخسر حاجه 
امن دولة ايه وايدى خارجية ايه اللى هتخلينا نغمى عنيينا عن نار بتاكل ف المجتمع وكلنا هندفع التمن غالى 
  وكنيسة ايه اللى مخترقه خارجيا وبيجعلها تشترك ف مؤامرات 
فين دليلك 
ده حتى البابا بيرفض اى تدخل ف شئوننا من الخارج وبيرفض يقابل اى مندوبين عن اى منظمه 
تصدق ان كتير بينتقدوا موقفه ده بس الظاهر انكوا بتدفعونا للطريق ده بالغصب 
الاستقواء بالخارج عباره مرعبه للبعض وحل بنحاول نتجنبه وفاتورة الحساب ربنا وحده اللى يعلم هتكلفنا ايه
ربنا يهدى*


----------



## Critic (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لا عزيزى اطمئن فأعصابى كالثلج ولا انت ولا غيرك قادر على تغيير مزاجى
لا تسقط حالتك على غيرك

دعنى اخبرك بشيئ
اسلوبك مفضوح امام الجميع
انت تتبع سياسة الهروب بعدة وسائل معروفة ومحفوظة :
الاسقاط
الانكار
الادعائات العشوائية
الدفاع العاطفى

انت تشعر بالتهديد من كلامنا لان قيمة الاسلام على المحك فتستميت فى الترقيع لكن للاسف لا تمتلك الموضوعية ولا المرونة الكافية !

ولهذا تنفر محاوريك من حوارك !
حاول ان تغير من اسلوبك !!


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وحتى لو كلامك سليم وكان ف ضغط ع اساس يعنى ان كلمتنا مسموعه عند الحكومه فهو ضغط مقبول *
> *من حقنا نرفض وجود مهرطق زى ده بيدعى ما لا يحق له مش فاهمه انا ايه الغلط ف كده !!!*
> *يعنى لو بكره لاقيت شيخ طلع بفتوى غريبه مثلا زى انه بيطالب بالغاء الصيام ف شهر رمضان تحب نعترف بيه ونبارك وجوده من باب انها حريته ؟؟*
> *برضه مصر تجيب احداث فرديه مالهاش علاقه بموضوعنا *
> ...


 
وبالتالى هناك افعال تحدث  على اسس   غير دينية
فلا يمكن القول انه ستتم معاملة الاقلية على اسس العقيدة المسيحية


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتسأل لماذا ؟؟*
> *لان المسلم بيرفض اعطاء ابسط الحقوق للمسيحى ف انه يكون عنده كنيسه يصلى فيها *
> *وكأنه بيمن عليه !!*
> *جهه خارجيه وامن دوله*
> ...


 
كما قلت الرؤى مختلفة


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> وبالتالى هناك افعال تحدث  على اسس   غير دينية
> فلا يمكن القول انه ستتم معاملة الاقلية على اسس العقيدة المسيحية





red333 قال:


> كما قلت الرؤى مختلفة



*واللهى !!
امممممممم 
تصدق عندك حق انا خلاص اقتنعت 
المسيحى ده كائن نمرود خلق ليعترض
ناكر للجميل مش مقدر قيمة المسلم اللى يادوبك بيحرقله كل يوم والتانى كنيسه ده قصده يا حرام بيسليه وبيكسرله حالة الروتين والملل
وشيوخ السلفيين دول ملايكه بيموووووتوا ف المسيحيين هما يعنى عاوزينلهم ايه غير انهم يهاجروا ويعيشوا ف امان وتقدم
خلاص يا جماعه ا لحياه ورديه ومفيش اضطهاد بطلوا افترا بقى 
 يا راجل ده المسلم ف بلدنا حقه يطالب بالمساواه مع اخوه المسيحى
ربنا يرحمنا *


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> وبالتالى هناك افعال تحدث  على اسس   غير دينية


اثبت ان ما يفعله السلفيون هو على اسس غير دينية .. 



> * فلا يمكن القول انه ستتم معاملة الاقلية على اسس العقيدة المسيحية*


لماذا لا يمكن القول ؟

ولماذا يمكن القول بأن اتعامل مع شريعة اعتبر من وضعها هو الشيطان ؟


أولاد الملك لا يتعاملون بشريعة ابناء الجارية عزيزي


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> كما قلت الرؤى مختلفة


لا رؤى ولكن هروبك هو الوحيد الثابت ، فلم تستطع ان ترد بكلمة ، فقم باقتباس الرد كله مرة واحدة وعلقت هذا التعليق الذي يفضح حالتك


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واللهى !!*
> *امممممممم *
> *تصدق عندك حق انا خلاص اقتنعت *
> *المسيحى ده كائن نمرود خلق ليعترض*
> ...


 
لا شىء مثالى فى هذا العالم يا دونا

ولكن جرت العادة ان الانسان قبل ان ينزل الى الشارع ليرى الناس- عليه اولا ان يقف امام المرايا ليرى نفسه


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> لا شىء مثالى فى هذا العالم يا دونا
> 
> ولكن جرت العادة ان الانسان قبل ان ينزل الى الشارع ليرى الناس- عليه اولا ان يقف امام المرايا ليرى نفسه



*عندك حق
فعلا هو نقص مرايات ف البلد *


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> تبدو كمثل من استيقظ من النوم ليسال ماذا يحدث


 لا مفر من الإجابة عزيزي حتى لو سببت  فكن هادئ ..


> يا ريت تقرا الموضوع بالردود من اوله


متابعه وقراته ولو يوجد رد على اسئلتي جاء في الموضوع فقدمه لي لأريك انه لا جواب على اسئلتي في الموضوع 

نكرر :

			  			#*159* 
			  			#*160* 

ليس معقولا ان تهرب من اول مداخلة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> لا شىء مثالى فى هذا العالم يا دونا


من تكلم عن المثالية ؟
السلفيون يتكلمون من القرآن والسنة ، ما الخطأ الذي تعارض مع الدين والشارع فيما فعله ؟



> ولكن جرت العادة ان الانسان قبل ان ينزل الى الشارع ليرى الناس- عليه اولا ان يقف امام المرايا ليرى نفسه


رأينا أنفسنا جيداً ،، أحبوا اعدائكم ،،،، قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله .... من الذين أوتوا الكتاب .... حتى يعطوا الجزية  ... وهم صاغرون ،،، يبدوا ان مرآتك مغمورة في الوحل عزيزي


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تم الإبلاغ عن قلة ادبك عزيزي  ، حاول ان تستمر بأدب لعلك تكمل ..


----------



## red333 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا مفر من الإجابة عزيزي حتى لو سببت  فكن هادئ ..
> 
> متابعه وقراته ولو يوجد رد على اسئلتي جاء في الموضوع فقدمه لي لأريك انه لا جواب على اسئلتي في الموضوع
> 
> ...


 

طيب يا مولكا حيث انك تريد التحاور فى الموضوع
ساشرح لك ابعاده حتى لا تكون انت فى وادى وانا فى وادى اخر
فتنعتنى لاهروب وعند محاولة لفت مظرك تعتبرها قلة ادب واعتقد انك تعلم ان هذا غير معروف عنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> طيب يا مولكا حيث انك تريد التحاور فى الموضوع


من قال اني اريد التحاور ؟

انا سألتك اسئلة محددة ، هل لك القدرة ان تجب عنها اجوبة بالادلة أم لا ؟



> ساشرح لك ابعاده حتى لا تكون انت فى وادى وانا فى وادى اخر


لا تشرح ابعاده ، فلن التفت لشرحك ، لاني قرأت الموضوع ،،



> فتنعتنى لاهروب وعند محاولة لفت مظرك تعتبرها قلة ادب واعتقد انك تعلم ان هذا غير معروف عنى


اولا : اسمها " نظرك " ،، خطأ عادي 
ثانيا : انا لم اعتبرها قلة ادب ، بل هى كذلك ، فعندما تتكلم مع شخص لا تعرفه إما ان تناديه بإسمه او تناديه بأي كنية ، ولا تنعته بانه قد " صحى من النوم " ، اي نوم ؟ وظل يسأل عن الموضوع ، وكأني لم اقرأ الموضوع !! فهذه من بنات افكارك وقلة ادب ، فكن محترماً ، سيكون افضل لك ..
ثالثا : اما عن غير معروف عنك ، فانا لا اعرفك أصلا لأعرف عنك ، انا حكمت عليك في جملتك التي كتبتها فقط ولم ابحث عنك وعن مشاركاتك ،،


الآن اكرر :

*
                         #159 
                         #160 
*


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

وبالتالى هناك افعال تحدث على اسس غير دينية
-----------------------------------------------------------
كان هذا تعليق على رد بعض الاخوة من ان الاغلبية المسيحية ستعامل الاقلية  على اسس المحبة فى الكتاب المقدس
وبعد ان استعرضنا مواقف متناقضة مع ذلك  كان هذا التعليق
ممكن اعرف ايه علاقة سؤالك بالكلام ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*رجاء تخفيف حدة الحوار ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> ممكن اعرف ايه علاقة سؤالك بالكلام ده


أولا : لم ترد على سؤالي بحجة انه لا علاقة له ولكن سأكرر السؤال ثم اخبرك :


*
                         #159 
                         #160 

العلاقة انك تقول :

*


> وبالتالى هناك افعال تحدث على اسس_* غير *_دينية


فسألتك عن " الأسس الدينية " التي تعاكس ما فعله هؤلاء ،، 


هذه اول علاقة ،، 
الثانية وهى التعليق نفسه كان على :



> كان هذا تعليق على رد بعض الاخوة من ان الاغلبية المسيحية ستعامل الاقلية * على اسس المحبة فى الكتاب المقدس*



اذن هم سيعاملوك بالمحبة " التي هى اسس دينية في الكتاب المقدس " ،، ولا اعرف كيف تقول هذا وهو يدينك !! فهذه اسسنا وهذه اسسكم ، وقد وضعت اول مرآه كما طلبت انت ولكنك لم تجب ! مع اني نفذت كلامك ، ولكن يبدو انك تتكلم لاجل الكلام ولا دليل معك ،،،

الآن للمرة الـ  : نكرر :

*
                         #159 
                         #160 
* 

طالما المسيحيين تسألهم عن انهم لو حكموا مصر في ظل اغلبيتهم :



> *ماذا لو كنتم اغلبية*


فقد وضعنا لك اسستنا من مصادرنا ضمناً ،، ووضعت لك اسسك من مصادرك حرفاً وبالتالي اطلب الإجابة على السؤال البسيط الذي يوضح الفروق 

تفضل اجبني ..


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فسألتك عن " الأسس الدينية " التي تعاكس ما فعله هؤلاء ،،
------------------------------------------------------------------
لو قرات الموضوع كامل كنت عرفت انى سالت نفس السؤال فى احد المشاركات 



 

اما مسالة الخلفية الدينية للافعال فاقربلك الموضوع

هل كل فعل يقوم به المسيحيون فى مصر يكون له خلفيه دينية
اذن ذبح سلوى عادل ما خلفيته الدينية
رسوم نجيب ساويرس ما خلفيته الدينية
تصريحات الانبا بشوى باننا ضيوف ما خلفيتها الدينية

السؤال بالون الاحمر فى المشاركة القادمة
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واضح انى ساضطر لشرح الموضوع مشاركة تلو الاخرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> لو قرات الموضوع كامل كنت عرفت انى سالت نفس السؤال فى احد المشاركات


انت سالت المسيحيين عن الأسس الدينيية التي تعاكس ما فعله هؤلاء ؟!!
هل انت واعي لما تقول ؟



> اما مسالة الخلفية الدينية للافعال فاقربلك الموضوع


بما انك مصر على التشتيت وعدم فهم كلامي فلا رد عليك إلى ان تصبح رجلا في الحوار وترد ،،

لم اتكلم عن الأفعال ، بل عن ربط الأفعال بالمكتوب واعطيتك مثال من كتابك ومازال هروبك من كتابك حاضراً 



نكرر الأسئلة التي هربت منها :


*
                         #159 
                         #160 *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الآن توضيح بسيط لما يحدث لكي لا يتوه القاريء ،،
تكلم المسلم ريد عن الأفعال ، فرد عليه الأعضاء وقال له العبرة بالكتاب المقدس ، وعجز ان ياتي بأي شيء من الكتاب المقدس كخلفية لهذه الأفعال ، التي يراها هو مشينة ،، وعلى العكس ، عندما طلبنا منه ان يثبت عكس ما يتكلم به السلفييون عجز وهرب واراد ان " يشتت " الحوار ، بكلام لا علاقة له بالحوار حيث وصلنا اليه ،، ولم يرد بالطبع ( كالعادة ) على اجابتي على سؤاله الخاص بـ " المرآة " ، فهل ترى المسلم يرد أم ماذا ؟


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انت سالت المسيحيين عن الأسس الدينيية التي تعاكس ما فعله هؤلاء ؟!!
> هل انت واعي لما تقول ؟
> سادلك على الحلقة المفرغة التى تدور فيها
> مع افتراض حسن النية انك لا تعرفها
> ...


 
نصيحة قبل الرد راجع الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *تقدم الاخوة باسس عقيدة  فجئنا بافعال عكسها وطلبنا اسسها*


من فمك ادينك ، اذن انت اعترفت انها عكس العقدية ،،، تمام ،،

السؤال الآن يخص انطباق العقيدة على الأفعال في دينك 

ولذلك نكرر ولا مهرب :

*
#159 
#160 

*


> * ولا رد عليك حتى تصبح رجل وتخرج من حلقتك المفرغة*


لا توجد حلقة مفرغة ، سألتك سؤالا واحدا عن انطباق الأفعال مع نصوص كتابك ووضعت لك مثلا واحداً ، ولم اغير السؤال لكي تكون حلقة فضلا ان تكون مفرغة ، اللهم ان لا تجد رد بعدما وضعت لك تأصيل ديني لما يفعله هؤلاء الإرهابيون من قرآنك ،،، 

يبدو انك اضعف حواريا مما كنت اتحاور معهم في القسم الإسلامي في دينك ، فمادمت ضعيف في دينك بل وتقول كلاما هو في الحقيقة يدينك ، اي انك غير مدرك اصلا لما تقول ،، فلماذا تتحاور ؟


المهم ، نكرر للمرة الـ   : 

*
#159 
#160 *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ريد ، الجواب مطلوب منك انت كما رددت عليك عندما طلبت وضع المرآن ووضعتها لك ، فلو لك قدر من الرد فأجب ..


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السؤال الآن يخص انطباق العقيدة على الأفعال في دينك 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يبدو انك لا تجد ما تقولة فى الموضوع الاساسى
فقمت بفتح موضوع جديد


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> يبدو انك لا تجد ما تقولة فى الموضوع الاساسى
> فقمت بفتح موضوع جديد



بل انك لم تجد ما ترد به على كلامي الذي حصرك في نطاق صغير ولم ولن احيد عنه ، فإضطررت للـ " إدعاء " باني خارج الموضوع الأساسي ، مع اني " برهنت " بالنصوص اني داخل صميم صميم الموضوع الأساسي ، ولكن ماذا نفعل ؟ هذه شيمة المسلم الهروب دائما ،، هم بيشربوكم الهروب ده وانتوا صغيريين ؟
تختلفون في كل شيء الا الهروب فكلكم تتفقون عليه 


في مسلم تاني يحب يناقش بدل اخيه هذا الذي هرب من اول سؤال ؟


----------



## red333 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بل انك لم تجد ما ترد به على كلامي الذي حصرك في نطاق صغير ولم ولن احيد عنه ، فإضطررت للـ " إدعاء " باني خارج الموضوع الأساسي ، مع اني " برهنت " بالنصوص اني داخل صميم صميم الموضوع الأساسي ، ولكن ماذا نفعل ؟ هذه شيمة المسلم الهروب دائما ،، هم بيشربوكم الهروب ده وانتوا صغيريين ؟
> تختلفون في كل شيء الا الهروب فكلكم تتفقون عليه
> 
> 
> في مسلم تاني يحب يناقش بدل اخيه هذا الذي هرب من اول سؤال ؟


 
الان عرفت الى اى مدى وصل هذا الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *ياريد ياعزيزى لاتحرج حالك اكتر من كده الموضوع مايترقع *
> *اشى يترقع و اشى مايترقع ,صدعنا ياعمى ,ارحمونا شوية وارحمو حالكم من الاحراج *


اية ده ؟ 
انتي اتعلمتي خليجي فين ؟؟
ممممممممم


كدة انتي مترجمة من الإنجليزي للخليجي هاهاها

عم بقول لك رح تعلم هندوسي مثلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> الان عرفت الى اى مدى وصل هذا الموضوع


كان يمكنك ان تعرف ايضا مما أوصلتك اليه


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *معلش يامولكا روح شوف فيديو للحوينى خلى مزاجك  يتعدل ,او يمكن ربنا يفتحها عليك وتقابله ويرقيك رقية شرعية تهتز لها  السموات علشان ربنا يهديك  يانصرانى ياكافر :smile02:smile02:smile02*


اه والنبي ، تخيلي راجل زي دا محدث وعلامة المسلمين يقعد امام التليفزيون يقول ، صباعي كدا وكدا وهو قال لي كدا وكدا ، والمصيبة ان شيغه الألباني اعترض انه عمل كدا ، فراح معدل له على الحركة وخلاها بدل ما هى من فوق لتحل ، خلاها يمين شمال يمين شمال !!
وكل ده بيتقال على قناة فضائية !!

تصدقي ان دا لوحده هدف اننا نكون اغلبية عشان نمنع الراجل ده من اللي بيقوله ؟

والتاني اللي حلل اكل لحم الجن !!

ممممممم 



> *او ممكن انا ارقيك بالحنضل والمنضل علشان تهدى :smile02 حتى اسألى كيرلس رقيته قبل كده بالحنضل والمنضل والشبشب والصندل وهو دلوقتى تمام زى الفل الشبشب عامل عمايله :smile02:smile02:smile02*


وانا اقول ، الراجل راح فين بقاله كام يوم غاب !!

بس برضو بعتب عليكوا تحاوروا واحد بالمستوى دا ، الناس اللي زي دي اندهوني وخلاص واتفرجوا انتوا عليه ،، اتحاوروا مع ناس عندها قدرة على النقاش بالادلة مش ناس معتقدة ان الحوار عبارة عن " دردشة " 



يلا ، اهو اخد اللي فيه النصيب رغم اني مريض ،، حظك حلو ..


----------



## TELLER (7 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> الان عرفت الى اى مدى وصل هذا الموضوع


 
نعم لقد وصل الموضوع  لمرحلة  كرسى فى الكلوب
تحياتى لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *يامولكا ادينا بندردش ورانا ايه ورانا ايه ,نحكى ونفرفش ورانا ايه ؟*


012 



> *علشان كده لازم ارقيك الرقية الشرعية الفيزيائية الخطيرة بتاعتى هتقوم زى الحصان ديه تأثيرها فتاك حتى اسأل كيرلس :smile02:smile02:smile02*


كيرلس لسة ما قامش يا نانسي


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *علشان كده لازم ارقيك الرقية الشرعية الفيزيائية الخطيرة بتاعتى هتقوم زى الحصان ديه تأثيرها فتاك حتى اسأل كيرلس*



*مولكا لا ترد عليها، البنت دي كدة بصراحة شديدة خدعتني. بعد ما رقتني بدأت أحس إحساس غريب، أرتج وأزبد وترتفع حرارتي وأسمع صلصلة أجراس...حتى في التكس السيارة عمّال تهتز تحتي وأنا راكب فيها...حاجة غريبة جدا...إحم إحم:

ي م ر (1) قُل لن يرضى عنك المسلمون حتّى تتّبع ملّتهم (2) فمنهم من أجرم، ومنهم من إتّبع الحور، وما بدّلوا تبديلا (3) قُل يا أيها الذين آمنوا ما كيرلس إلا عبدٌ لله عرف مِحنتهم (4) لا عقلا عرفوا ولا منطقا ولا حتّى دليلا (5) يتقلّبون ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وما عُرف لجهلهم تحويلا (6) صنعوا من الإفك أبراجا فما زاد على همّهم إلا هم (7)*


----------



## Ammon (7 أكتوبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> ي م ر (1) ولن يرضى عنك المسلمون حتّى تتّبع ملّتهم (2) فمنهم من أجرم، ومنهم من إتّبع الحور، وما بدّلوا تبديلا (3) قُل يا أيها الذي آمنوا ما كيرلس إلا عبدٌ لله عرف مِحنتهم (4) لا عقلا عرفوا ولا منطقا ولا حتّى دليلا (5) يتقلّبون ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وما عُرف لجهلهم تحويلا (6) صنعوا من الإفك أبراجا فما زاد على همّهم إلا هم*


*
**وهذا مصداقا لقوله تعالى :*

*(وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلَا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ)*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *مولكا لا ترد عليها، البنت دي كدة  بصراحة شديدة نصّابة. بعد ما رقتني بدأت أحس إحساس غريب، أرتج وأزبد وترتفع  حرارتي وأسمع صلصلة أجراس*



مممممممممم مش غريبة عني هالأعراض :smile02
يا كيرلس شكلك هتقلب نبي ههههههههههههه


----------



## Ammon (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا عندي فكره .. ايه رأيكم المسيحيين يبقو مسلمين اسبوع والمسلمين يبقو مسيحيين اسبوع ؟.؟.
نعمل زي فلم حسن ومرقص .. 
وكل واحد يقول ايه رأيو بعد ما يخلص الاسبوع .!..! 
ايه رأيكم ف فكرتي دي ؟؟ *


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *انا عندي فكره .. ايه رأيكم المسيحيين يبقو مسلمين اسبوع والمسلمين يبقو مسيحيين اسبوع ؟.؟.
> نعمل زي فلم حسن ومرقص ..
> وكل واحد يقول ايه رأيو بعد ما يخلص الاسبوع .!..!
> ايه رأيكم ف فكرتي دي ؟؟ *



ههههههههههه أعوذ بالله من تلك الأفكار :yaka:


----------



## Ammon (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههه أعوذ بالله من تلك الأفكار :yaka:



*ههههههه ~ ليه بس يازعيم .. مالها افكاري ؟؟ =)
*:thnk0001:
طبعا بعد الاسبوع ده كل واحد ها يقول رأيو بكل صدق وامانه .. ((السلبيات والايجابيات))


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *انا عندي فكره .. ايه رأيكم المسيحيين يبقو مسلمين اسبوع والمسلمين يبقو مسيحيين اسبوع ؟.؟.
> نعمل زي فلم حسن ومرقص ..
> وكل واحد يقول ايه رأيو بعد ما يخلص الاسبوع .!..!
> ايه رأيكم ف فكرتي دي ؟؟ *




يا ساتر يارب ايه الافكار دي 
متقولش كدا خالص ولا تفكر تاني كدا من الاساس

ربنا لا يسمح بكدا ابدا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




وبعد الشر علينا 

فكره مستحيل تحصل ابدا

مسيحين حتي الممات :act19:


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Ammon قال:


> *ههههههه ~ ليه بس يازعيم .. مالها افكاري ؟؟ =)
> *:thnk0001:
> طبعا بعد الاسبوع ده كل واحد ها يقول رأيو بكل صدق وامانه .. ((السلبيات والايجابيات))



ههههههههههه زعيم مين والناس نايمين بلاش روك يسمعك بتقولي زعيم :smile01
لا بس عنجد هلا إحنا كمسيحيين في الشرق عارفين حياة المسلمين وحافظينها ما إحنا سامعين القرأن والأذان ليل نهار في الجوامع وغير هيك تخيل في عيدكم منعايد على بعض كمان هههههههههه  يبقى إنت تعال جرب تصير مسيحي وقول رأيك


----------



## Ammon (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههه زعيم مين والناس نايمين بلاش روك يسمعك بتقولي زعيم :smile01
> لا بس عنجد هلا إحنا كمسيحيين في الشرق عارفين حياة المسلمين وحافظينها ما إحنا سامعين القرأن والأذان ليل نهار في الجوامع وغير هيك تخيل في عيدكم منعايد على بعض كمان هههههههههه  يبقى إنت تعال جرب تصير مسيحي وقول رأيك



انت كده ما جربتش حياة المسلم .. لأ لازم تجربها عملي .. الشفوي ما ينفعش هههههههه =)
لازم تجرب تروح المسجد وتتوضى وتصللي وتعيش حياة المسلم بالزبط ..
وانا أوعدك اني ابقى مسيحي لمدة اسبوع ..
وها اشوف الفرق بين ده وده :new8:
بس انا كنت عايز حد من المصريين يجرب معايا .. علشان انا اقوللو يعمل ايه وهوا يقوللي اعمل ايه .. :smile01


----------



## Ammon (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا ساتر يارب ايه الافكار دي
> متقولش كدا خالص ولا تفكر تاني كدا من الاساس
> 
> ربنا لا يسمح بكدا ابدا
> ...



*هههههههههه .. هوا انا بقول نجرب هروين ولا كوكاين ..!! :t33:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا جماعه كفايه تشتييت للموضوع 
مش عاوزه اضطر اقفله 
يا ريت تكون المشاركات ف صميم الموضوع
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Ammon (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه كفايه تشتييت للموضوع
> مش عاوزه اضطر اقفله
> يا ريت تكون المشاركات ف صميم الموضوع
> سلام ونعمه​*



*هوا حضرتك الموضوع كان بيتكلم عن ايه ؟:thnk0001:
دا احنا دخلنا ف مواضيع كتير ونسينا الموضوع الأصلي ..
نستنا صاحب الموضوع لما يجي احسن []*


----------



## TELLER (7 أكتوبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> لا شىء مثالى فى هذا العالم يا دونا
> 
> ولكن جرت العادة ان الانسان قبل ان ينزل الى الشارع ليرى الناس- عليه اولا ان يقف امام المرايا ليرى نفسه


 

الاخ ريد  صاحب الموضوع

لقد بلورت الموضوع كله فى هذه المشاركة الرائعة
التى تحمل من معانى اكثر من ما تحتويه من الفاظ

تحية لك


----------

